# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Δεν εχω με ποιον να μοιραστω το προβλημα της κοινωνικης φοβιας μου.

## Ιωαννα!

Καλησπέρα!Ειμαι καινουρια στο σαιτ. Θα ηθελα να αναφερω την ηλικια μου. Ειμαι 17 ετων. Το βρηκα ψάχνοντας για οποιουδηποτε είδους ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη σε ψυχολογικα σαιτ μιας και το πρόβλημα που εχω δεν είναι μονο η *κοινωνικη φοβια* που αυτή είναι στην ουσια η φοβια μου, αλλα το ότι δεν εχω με καποιον να το μοιραστω.. Είναι κατι που νομιζω επιδεινωνει την κατασταση μιας και αυτό που μας βοηθαει σε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα στην ζωη μας είναι το να το συζητάμε και να το μοιραζόμαστε..Αν μπορω να ξερω, νομιζω πως η κοινωνικη φοβια μου αρχισε πριν από ένα χρονο σχεδόν..Στην αρχη βεβαια τα συμπτώματα δεν ηταν ουτε τοσο εντονα, ουτε αντιληπτα ώστε να καταλαβω τι τρεχει μιας και δεν γνωριζα καν για αυτου του είδους τη φοβια. Καμια φορα όταν ανατρεχω στο παρελθον για να δω αν το ειχα και τοτε ή αν με απασχολουσε γενικα ολο αυτό που υπαρχει σε αυτην την φοβια [π.χ.το να βρισκεσαι αναμεσα σε πολύ κοσμο(μπορει να είναι μια καφετερια ή η ταξη στο σχολειο) και ότι συναπεγεται από αυτό, δηλαδή το να νιώθεις ότι ολοι σε κοιτανε ή το να μην μπορεις να πεις ή να κανεις πραγματα ], μπορω να πω ότι ειχα μερικα συμπτωματα πολύ ελαφρια όμως, με αποτέλεσμα να μην τα σκέφτομαι και να μην με επηρεαζουν στην καθημερινοτητα μου. Τα πραγματα όμως εχουν αλλαξει, αν και καθε φορα αυτό νιωθω, ότι ολο και κατι περισσοτερο προστιθεται στην ανικανοτητα μου να κανω πραγματα μπροστα σε αλλους. Εχω διαβασει πολλα σχετικα με την κοινωνικη φοβια και εχω δει και σχετικα βιντεακια και τα περισσοτερα αναφερουν ότι η εκθεση στις καταστασεις που σε φοβιζουν είναι σημαντικο κομματι στο να ξεπεράσεις και στην ουσια τη φοβια σου. Δεν ξερω μηπως είμαι απλα υπερβολικη και φοβισμενη και να μην μπορω να δω την πραγματικοτητα..Γιατι ενώ από την μια νιωθω ότι πραγματα που δεν ειχα πριν πρόβλημα να κανω μπροστα σε αλλους (όπως το να τρωω και να πινω), τωρα με απασχολουν περισσοτερο..Από την άλλη το πως ξεκινησα στο σχολειο, η συμπεριφορα μου στην ταξη και στα διαλλειματα δεν εχει καμια σχεση με τωρα! Στην αρχη της χρονιας μιλουσα πιανοντας συνεχως τα μαλλια μου και το προσωπο μου και εχοντας στηριγμα πισω την πλατη μου(για καποιο λογο με βοηθαει αυτό γιατι νιωθω πιο προστατευμενο το προσωπο μου), κοιτουσα συνεχεια τον/την καθηγητη-τρια για να μην μου κανει παρατηρηση(φυσικα μπροστα σε ολη την ταξη!) και το να γελασω μου ηταν πολύ δυσκολο(εχω αρκετο δυνατο γελιο)! Τωρα όμως και στην ταξη μιλαω πιο ελευθερα και μπορω να γελασω με πολύ μεγαλυτερη ευκολια και καταφερνω να τρωω και καμια φορα! Και ότι ισχυει για το σχολειο ισχυει και για τις καφετεριες γιατι και εκει πανω κατω το ιδιο συνεβαινε+ το ότι δυσκολευομουν πολύ να πιω..δεν μπορουσα απλα να φερω το ποτηρι στο στομα μου με το καλαμακι, οσο για το να πιω από το ποτηρι που ηταν πανω στο τραπεζι ουτε λογος..! Τωρα όμως και στις καφετεριες υπαρχει καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση γιατι και να γελασω πιο ανετα μπορω και να πινω και με τους 2 τροπους και γενικα στο να κανω πραγματα , εξαρτάται όμως καμια φορα και από το ποσο κοσμο εχει. Ηθελα να αναφερω καποια πραγματα σχετικα με την φοβια μου την οποια ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει αν την αντιμετωπίζω ή αν απλα γινεται χειροτερη... Επισης να τονισω ότι ολη αυτή η περιοδος που εχω την φοβια είναι ένα καθημερινο αγχος.. γιατι το αγχος ξεχασα να το αναφερω, είναι και αυτό που συνοδευει και υπερτονιζει το πρόβλημα.. Παντως, καμια φορα όταν καθομαι και το σκέφτομαι.. σκέφτομαι μηπως εδώ και ένα χρονο είναι όλα στο μυαλο μου και δεν συμβαινει τιποτα γιατι δεν είναι δυνατον να συμβαινει κατι τετοιο σε μενα κτλπ και άλλες φορες σκέφτομαι ότι δεν εχω καν αυτη την φοβια και ότι ισως κατι άλλο με απασχολει αλλα αυτό συγκρούεται με αυτην μου την σκεψη κάθε φορα που εμφανίζεται η φοβια-προβλημα μου! Τελος παντων, για να αναφερω και το θεμα που με απασχολει μαζι με ολο αυτό που περναω είναι το ότι δεν το εχω πει σε κανεναν, δεν ξερω καν αν το εχει καταλαβει κανεις και δεν εχω σε ποιον να το πω..(μιλαω παντα για τους φιλους μου!) Αυτό με κανει να νιωθω απιστευτα μονη μου σε σημειο που δεν εχω ξανανιωσει και δεν πιστευα ότι μπορει να υπαρξει και με φοβιζει τοσο πολύ..Ειχα μια κολλητη με την οποια ημασταν χρονια μαζι και μαλωσαμε περσι και από τοτε βρηκα αλλα 2 κορίτσια, με την μια ημασταν και συνεχιζουμε να ειμαστε πιο δεμενες αλλα και παλι δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο δεν μπορω να της μιλησω, δεν μπορω να την νιώσω τελειως κολλητη μου και δεν μπορω να της ανοιχτω. Με ενοχλεί παρα πολύ αυτό που νιωθω γιατι πιστευω ότι δεν εχω κανενα δικο μου ατομο και ότι στην ουσια θα ''πεθανω'' με το να κραταω μεσα μου πραγματα..Εχω φτασει σε ένα σημειο που πραγματικα το μονο που χρειαζομαι είναι καποιον να μιλησω και να πω ολο αυτό που περναω μονη μου εδώ και σχεδόν ένα χρονο. Καθομαι στο δωματιο μου και το μονο που σκέφτομαι είναι να πηγαινω στην μαμα μου ή στην ''κολλητη'' μου(καταλαβαίνετε για ποιον λογο το βαζω σε εισαγωγικα) και να λεω ό,τι εχω περασει και όλα αυτά που νιωθω με κλαματα, αλλα συνοδευομενη από μια μεγαλη ανακουφιση μετα! Δεν μπορω όμως να το κανω! Είναι δυσκολο...Ντρεπομαι, φοβάμαι...όλα! Ενώ εχω κανει καποιες σκεψεις και σεναρια στο μυαλο μου ώστε να μιλησω σε καποιον(ή στην κολλητη μου ή στην μαμα μου) στην πραξη είναι τοσο δυσκολο.. Δεν ξερω τι είναι αυτό που με φοβιζει τοσο πολύ αλλα μονο στην ιδεα να πω ότι εχω οτι εχω πρόβλημα και αγχος για οποιαδήποτε κοινωνικη κατασταση μου φανταζει ''χαζο'' και τρομερα ντροπιαστικο... Δεν ξερω που θα καταληξει ολο αυτό αλλα οσο κρατιεται νιωθω ότι παω να σκασω.. Και η προοπτικη του ψυχολογου είναι ακομη πιο δυσκολη γιατι δεν εχω αυτονομη οικονομικη δυνατοτητα οποτε οι γονεις μου πρεπει να το μαθουν σιγουρα... δεν μπορω να παω δηλαδή σε ψυχολογο χωρις να το μαθει κανεις.. Ειλικρινα ηθελα να πω καποια πραγματα αν και παλι δεν ξερω αν βοηθηθηκα .. Ελπιζω καποιος να μου μιλησει ή να μπορεσει να μου πει οτιδήποτε που θα με κανει να βοηθηθώ ή να μου φυγει αυτό το *τοσο* δυσαρεστο συναισθημα της μοναξιας.. Και το τονιζω γιατι είναι τοσο δυσαρεστο! Δεν ξερω τι μπορει κανει καποιος σε μια τετοια περιπτωση αλλα νιωθω ότι χρειαζομαι να μιλησω καπου αλλα απλα δεν μπορω..Τελος, το μονο που βλεπω είναι ότι η φοβια, το αγχος και οι ανησυχιες μου γινονται ανυπόφορες!

----------


## kerasi

Καλησπερα Ιωαννα. Απ οτι φαινεται μια φοβια στις παραγραφους την εχεις σιγουρα! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## IVAN

Καλημέρα Ιωάννα, μια από τις φοβίες που περιγράφεις, δηλαδή ''ότι όλοι σε κοιτάνε ή το να μην μπορείς να πεις ή να κάνεις πράγματα '' λίγο πολύ όλος ο κόσμος το έχει νιώσει.. και το νιώθει ακόμα, ανεξάρτητα από την ηλικία ανεξάρτητα από την εμφάνιση... θυμάμαι μια φίλη μου που μου έλεγε ότι δείχνω πολύ άνετος σαν να ξέρω τι θέλω.. τρομάρα μου χαχαχα... ακόμα κ σήμερα το ψάχνω το τι θέλω... στο κλάμα έχω ιδιαίτερη ''συμπάθεια'' κι εμένα με βοηθάει πολύ .. πάρα πολύ κάποιες στιγμές... χωρίς να χρειάζεται να έχω κάποιον/α.. να κλάψω στην αγκαλιά του.. κ καλύτερα να σου πω.. θα μου πει ''σε καταλαβαίνω'' και θα τον βρίσω.. από την άλλη είναι καλό να έχεις κ να εμπιστεύεσαι τους γονείς σου, ή μια φίλη ή ένα φίλο.. μα εσύ φοβάσαι κ αυτό το ενδεχόμενο.. κοίτα δεν είμαι καλός στις συμβουλές.. θα σου πω μόνο την εμπειρία μου.. 
Γι θέματα άσχετα με το δικό σου έψαξα κι εγώ στο ιντερνετ κ βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ.. διάβασα πολλά εδώ, έγραψα κι εγώ αρκετά.. και φίλους έκανα εδώ.. και με βοήθησαν ορισμένοι χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν καν.. μα πριν ψαχτώ εδώ.. έκανα κάτι το οποίο χαίρομε γι αυτό και με βοήθησε κι αυτό πολύ.. άρχισα να γράφω ημερολόγιο.. ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς .
πως νιώθω.. τι έφαγα.. τι θα ήθελα να κάνω, αν αγαπάω.. αν μ αγαπάνε.. αν φοβάμαι, τι φοβάμαι..κ.τ.λ....
μέχρι κ ποιήματα προσπάθησα να γράψω... χαχαχαχ τα έσβησα.. (ψέμματα τα έχω φυλαγμένα σ΄ένα φάκελο χαχαχ) διαβάζω αυτά που έχω γράψει κατά καιρούς.. ξέρεις συμπονώ ''αυτόν'' που τα έγραψε.. τον αναγνωρίζω πια μόνο από το ύφος που τα έγραψε.. δεν είναι λύση αυτό που έκανα μα ένιωσα κάπως καλύτερα... κ το συνέχισα κι εδώ.. ήθελα κι εγώ τη γνώμη άλλων ανθρώπων με παρόμοια θέματα κ προβλήματα... κι όπως προείπα βοηθήθηκα αρκετά.. δεν τα έλυσα τα προβλήματα μου.. μακάρι να ήταν τόσο απλό.. ο ψυχολόγος κ γενικά ένας ειδικός είναι σίγουρα η καλύτερη επιλογή.. καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα όμως αυτό που είπες.. 
Η ντροπή είναι κι αυτή ένα συναίσθημα σαν όλα τα άλλα άμα το έχεις, το έχεις δε χρειάζεται σώνει κ καλά να νιώθεις ενοχές, κι ο φόβος επίσης .. δε θα ναι έτσι για πάντα.. 
Γνώμη μου είναι να μην κάνεις σενάρια.. άστο να σου βγει κάποια στιγμή μόνο του .. όταν νιώσεις ασφάλεια ... όταν νιώσεις εμπιστοσύνη....

Έγραψες ωραία το κείμενο σου, έχεις καλό συντακτικό.. και αν κ λίγο μεγαλούτσικο.. είναι πολύ περιεκτικό κ ενδιαφέρον.. είδες ρε κοριτσάκι.. έχεις ταλέντο στο γράψιμο..
μα και ωραία να μην το έγραφες πάλι δε θα έτρεχε τίποτα.. εγώ όλα μπερδεμένα τα γράφω... κι όμως κάποιοι έβγαλαν νόημα κ με βοήθησαν..

Κοριτσάκι είσαι στην αρχή της ζωή σου.. μια δυσκολία είναι είσαι δυνατή.. θα την αφήσεις πίσω σου.. 
Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.. ξέρω πως κ χωρίς το δικό μου μήνυμα ήδη νιώθεις καλύτερα..  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θa δοκιμασω να μαντεψω αν οι γωνεις σου πχ σε εμαθαν να τους φοβασαι κλπ η δε πλησιαζοντουσαν απο κει μπορει να ξεκινησε το εργο

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Καλησπερα Ιωαννα. Απ οτι φαινεται μια φοβια στις παραγραφους την εχεις σιγουρα!


Αχαχ! Νομιζω το εχω ξανακουσει.. και από καθηγητες!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

Πρωτα από όλα ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου γιατι οντως το κειμενο μου ηταν μεγαλο αλλα αν μπορουσα θα εγραφα ακομη περισσοτερα..!
Μπορω να πω ότι ηδη ενιωσα μια μικρη ανακουφιση που ανακαλυψα το σαιτ και ειδα ότι γενικα δεν είμαι η μονη που περναω αγχος και τέτοιες φοβιες κτλπ
αλλα και μεγαλυτερη ευχαριστηση και αναγκη θα ελεγα, το να ξερεις ότι καποιος σε ακουει και μοιράζεται τις σκεψεις του μαζι σου.(σε αυτό το θεμα παντα γιατι είναι πρωτη φορα που το λεω ανοιχτα και εχω πολύ μεγαλο τρακ να το πω..!)Ειπες αρκετα ωραια πραγματα όπως και για αυτό που εγραφες διαφορα και ποιηματα και τετοια.. Το κανω και εγω, είναι καποιες ασκησεις αυτοβοηθειας που διαβαζω από ένα βιβλιο που είναι για το αγχος και αν και δεν είμαι πολύ σιγουρη νομιζω ότι με εχουν ψιλοβοηθησει..Παντως, δεν καταλαβα αν εσυ εχεις καποιο αγχος ή κατι τετοιο; αν θελεις να μου πεις..
Θα σχολιασω λιγο όμως σε αυτό που ειπες για την ντροπη.. Εχω ένα τεραστιο πρόβλημα που νομιζω είναι αυτοεκτίμησης που με κανει να νιωθω ενοχη και φοβισμενη για όλα τα ''λαθος'' πραγματα που κανω ειτε είναι το να ντρεπομαι ή οτιδήποτε.. κατι σαν τελειοθηρια αλλα μπορει και όχι δεν ξερω τι φταιει.. Οποτε με αυτόν τον τροπο μου είναι ακομη πιο δυσκολο να βρω κατι θετικο και να πατησω..αποδοκιμαζω συνεχως τον εαυτο μου και νιωθω και σαν να τον εχω χασει να σου πω την αληθεια..
Αυτά, δεν θα πω αλλα γιατι...ενταξει!

----------


## stefamw

Ιωαννα και εγω πασχω απο κοινωνικη φοβια απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι. Θανατος οι καφετεριες και οι λεπτες κινησεις. Τρεμω, κανω σαρδαμ, φοβαμαι να γελασω και πιο σπανια μπορει να παθω κριση πανικου. Κοκκινιζω καμια φορα αν καποιος μου κανει παρατηρηση ή γενικα βρεθω σε χωρο που εχει πολυ κοσμο και πρεπει να κατσω ακινητος (χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα η τετραδα θεσεων στον προαστιακο).
Στειλε μου αν θες προσωπικο μυνημα να ανταλλαξουμε εμπειριες, γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να σου στειλω, δεν ξερω αν εσυ μπορεις.

----------


## stefamw

----------

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> θa δοκιμασω να μαντεψω αν οι γωνεις σου πχ σε εμαθαν να τους φοβασαι κλπ η δε πλησιαζοντουσαν απο κει μπορει να ξεκινησε το εργο


Κοιτα την προοπτικη των γονιων μου δεν την εχω αποκλεισει..του μπαμπα μου δηλαδή περισσοτερο γιατι αυτος είναι και ο πιο δυσκολος και απαιτητικος να το πω..
Εχει συμπεριφορααρκετα νευρικη και επιθετικη μερικες φορες(και όπως και να το κανω παντα με επηραζει) και από μικρη πολλες φορες μου ελεγε τι πρεπει να κανω, ότι καμια φορα δεν το κανω σωστα, και τετοια,.. οποτε αν στην ουσια αυτό συνδέεται και λιγο με την αυτοεκτιμηση πιστευω ότι ένα μερος μπορει να μου το δημιουργησε και αυτος..Και εχω διαβασει και βιβλια επισης που αναφερουν διαφορα τετοια προβλήματα λογω οικογενειακου περιβάλλοντος...
Να αναφερω ότι ο αδερφος μου είναι μεγαλύτερος αλλα σε χειροτερη κατασταση από μενα μιας και εχει μονιμο αγχος εδώ και πολλα χρονια και επισκέπτεται και γιατρο αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως τον απασχολει..οι γονεις μου δεν γνωριζουν ακριβως και ο ιδιος δεν αποκαλύπτεται.. Παντως εγω πιστευω ότι η συμπεριφορα του μπαμπα μου απέναντι του τον εχει επηρεασει σημαντικα και είναι και πολύ πιο ευαίσθητος από εμενα..οποτε ναι..!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Ιωαννα και εγω πασχω απο κοινωνικη φοβια απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι. Θανατος οι καφετεριες και οι λεπτες κινησεις. Τρεμω, κανω σαρδαμ, φοβαμαι να γελασω και πιο σπανια μπορει να παθω κριση πανικου. Κοκκινιζω καμια φορα αν καποιος μου κανει παρατηρηση ή γενικα βρεθω σε χωρο που εχει πολυ κοσμο και πρεπει να κατσω ακινητος (χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα η τετραδα θεσεων στον προαστιακο).
> Στειλε μου αν θες προσωπικο μυνημα να ανταλλαξουμε εμπειριες, γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να σου στειλω, δεν ξερω αν εσυ μπορεις.


Συμφωνοι.. απλα επειδή είμαι κανιουρια να μου πεις λιγο πως δουλευει αυτό με τα προσωπικα μηνυματα..!

----------


## stefamw

Πατας στο ονομα χρηστη μου στο ποστ, και γραφει "Προσωπικο μυνημα". Υπαρχει καποιος περιορισμος μυνηματων/ημερων επειδη εισαι καινουργια λογικα, οποτε θα σου στειλω εγω ή εσυ καποια στιγμη οταν ειναι εφικτο.

----------


## kerasi

Πρεπει να χεις 50 δημοσιευσεις, τωρα εισαι στις 5 ακομη. Πηγαινε στην ενοτητα τι σκεπτεσαι και μουσικη και βαλε τραγουδια κλπ και θα ανεβει το κοντερ για το 50ρικο οποτε θα ενεργοποιηθει η επιλογη, θα το δεις.

----------


## IVAN

> Πρωτα από όλα ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου γιατι οντως το κειμενο μου ηταν μεγαλο αλλα αν μπορουσα θα εγραφα ακομη περισσοτερα..!
> σει..Παντως, δεν καταλαβα αν εσυ εχεις καποιο αγχος ή κατι τετοιο; αν θελεις να μου πεις..
> !


Δεν είναι που έγραψες πολλά βρε γράψε ότι θες δε θα σου κάνει κανένας παρατήρηση.... Ιωάννα ο βασικός λόγος, το θέμα μου είναι η κατάθλιψη κι λάθος τρόπος που την έχω δει με τη ζωή μου.. ξέρω πως είμαι λίγο ''θολός'' αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω είναι αυτό.. γιατί δεν το ξέρω κι γω καλά καλά..τεσπα
Εσύ γράψε πως νιώθεις.. γράψε τι θες από τη ζωή κι από τους ανθρώπους που έχεις γύρο σου.... χωρίς να φοβάσαι, χωρίς να μη ντρέπεσαι και μη νιώθεις ενοχές.. 
και δε χρειάζεται να ευχαριστείς για τίποτα...

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Δεν είναι που έγραψες πολλά βρε γράψε ότι θες δε θα σου κάνει κανένας παρατήρηση.... Ιωάννα ο βασικός λόγος, το θέμα μου είναι η κατάθλιψη κι λάθος τρόπος που την έχω δει με τη ζωή μου.. ξέρω πως είμαι λίγο ''θολός'' αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω είναι αυτό.. γιατί δεν το ξέρω κι γω καλά καλά..τεσπα
> Εσύ γράψε πως νιώθεις.. γράψε τι θες από τη ζωή κι από τους ανθρώπους που έχεις γύρο σου.... χωρίς να φοβάσαι, χωρίς να μη ντρέπεσαι και μη νιώθεις ενοχές.. 
> και δε χρειάζεται να ευχαριστείς για τίποτα...


Σου ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο στο πρόβλημα σου..Παντως, επισκέπτεσαι καποιον ψυχολογο; Ξερεις.. μερικες φορες πρεπει να εχεις καποιους ανθρώπους να στο υπνεθυμιζουν..!

----------


## IVAN

> Σου ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο στο πρόβλημα σου..Παντως, επισκέπτεσαι καποιον ψυχολογο; Ξερεις.. μερικες φορες πρεπει να εχεις καποιους ανθρώπους να στο υπνεθυμιζουν..!


Έχω πάει κανα δυο φορές μα τι μια δεν μπόρεσα να πω την αλήθεια την άλλη είχα άλλο σκοπό.. αχταρμάς.. ναι καλό είναι.. φοβάμαι πάντως κ να πάω.... εννοώ να πάω κ να πω την αλήθεια....

----------


## stefamw

Εγω εχω επισκεφθει ψυχιατρο μετα απο πολυ καιρο σκεψης...Μεσα στο αγχος ειχα και πολλη ωρα αναμονη. Ενω στην αρχη τα εβγαζα με δυσκολια γιατι ειναι τετοια η φυση του προβληματος, τελικα ηταν μεγαλη ανακουφιση που ειπα τι με απασχολει και μου εφυγε το αγχος οταν ο ιατρος παρακολουθουσε τι ελεγα με απολυτη κατανοηση. Πηγα με απωτερο σκοπο τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, αλλα και μονο που τα εβγαλα ολα απο μεσα μου, ηταν και αυτο μια μορφη βοηθειας.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Εγω εχω επισκεφθει ψυχιατρο μετα απο πολυ καιρο σκεψης...Μεσα στο αγχος ειχα και πολλη ωρα αναμονη. Ενω στην αρχη τα εβγαζα με δυσκολια γιατι ειναι τετοια η φυση του προβληματος, τελικα ηταν μεγαλη ανακουφιση που ειπα τι με απασχολει και μου εφυγε το αγχος οταν ο ιατρος παρακολουθουσε τι ελεγα με απολυτη κατανοηση. Πηγα με απωτερο σκοπο τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη, αλλα και μονο που τα εβγαλα ολα απο μεσα μου, ηταν και αυτο μια μορφη βοηθειας.


Και εγω αυτό νιωθω ότι αν τα πω τουλάχιστον καπου θα νιώσω μια σχετικη ανακουφιση..αλλα μου είναι τοσο δυσκολο..
Πραγματικα δεν ξερει κανενας γυρω μου τι περναω..Αλλα εχω μαζεψει τοσα πολλα μεσα μου και η μοναξια μου είναι το χειροτερο συναισθημα αυτην την στιγμη..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Έχω πάει κανα δυο φορές μα τι μια δεν μπόρεσα να πω την αλήθεια την άλλη είχα άλλο σκοπό.. αχταρμάς.. ναι καλό είναι.. φοβάμαι πάντως κ να πάω.... εννοώ να πάω κ να πω την αλήθεια....


Εγω αντιθετα νιωθω ότι ο ψυχολόγος θα ηταν ο μονος ανθρωπος που θα μπορουσα να του μιλησω ανοιχτα...αν και δεν το εχω δει στην πραξη,
νιωθω ότι επειδή είναι γιατρος θα μπορουσα να του αναφερω μεχρι και την πιο περιεργη σκεψη μου..

----------


## stefamw

Ποσο σε νιωθω, και αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν μπορεις να το πεις, και αμα το πεις δεν θα σε καταλαβουν οι περισσοτεροι, παρα μονο ενας ειδικος. Η μοναξια παει και ερχεται σε μενα.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Ποσο σε νιωθω, και αυτο ειναι κατι που δεν μπορεις να το πεις, και αμα το πεις δεν θα σε καταλαβουν οι περισσοτεροι, παρα μονο ενας ειδικος. Η μοναξια παει και ερχεται σε μενα.


Δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω αυτό με την μοναξια..Είναι τοσο περιεργο.. Εγω το νιωθω σαν να ζω καπου μονη μου.. ενώ εχω την μαμα μου ολη μερα μαζι μου στο σπιτι, εχω την κολλητη μου που μιλαμε και συναντιομαστε και κανουμε μαζι και ιδιαιτερα..Όταν ''κοιταω'' τον εαυτο μου νιωθω ότι είμαι μονο εγω εκεινη την στιγμη αβοηθητη και μονη..Νομιζω ότι πρωτη φορα νιωθω κατι τετοιο και μαζι με το υπολοπο αγχος και το πρόβλημα της φοβιας είναι ο,τι χειροτερο... Μιλησε μου για το δικο σου ειδος μοναξιας!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stefamw

Το δικο μου αφορα και την πραγματικοτητα αλλα και το αισθημα της μοναξιας. Οσο ειχα παρεες, ποτε δεν ευχαριστιομουνα το εξω και οταν γυρνουσα σπιτι ενιωθα μια ανακουφιση λες και μολις εδωσα ενα μαθημα στις πανελλαδικες. Πλεον δεν εχω καμια παρεα γιατι "τα χαλασαμε" μιας και μου ελεγαν ψεματα χωρις να καταλαβαινω το κινητρο τους και γενικα αραιωσαν τα εξω μαζι τους τωρα τελευταια, με αποτελεσμα να ξεκοψουμε. Οσον αφορα το αισθημα της μοναξιας ειναι να μην ξερει κανενας τι περνας και ποσο υποφερεις, υποτιθεται οτι πρεπει να χαιρεσαι που εισαι με την παρεα σου και αυτα, αλλα ειναι ενας διαρκης αγωνας να προσεχεις τι λες, να αλλαζεις θεσεις ολη την ωρα και να προσπαθεις να κρυψεις τα συμπτωματα. Συζητησεις με τις ωρες με την παρεα, αλλα τιποτα ουσιαστικο. Δεν εχω και γω σε καποιον να το πω, ντρεπομαι πολυ και ετσι λοιπον νιωθω αυτη τη μοναξια, οτι ειμαι μονος μου στο προβλημα μου. Οταν θα μπορεσω θα κλεισω ραντεβου στο ΚΨΥ γιατι χρηματα δεν εχω αρκετα για ιδιωτικο ιατρο, ωστε να συζηταω με καποιον ειδικο.

----------


## kerasi

Ιωαννα μου και να βρεις το θαρρος να τα πεις σε καποια ατομα, στη μαμα σου ας πουμε, θα σου πει ενταξει, δεν ειναι τιποτα, βγες εξω βολτες κλπ. Δε νομιζω να σε βοηθησει ουσιαστικα. Απ την αλλη το να σαι καπως εσωστρεφης δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο. Γιατι θα πρεπει να μαστε ολοι το ιδιο κοινωνικοι? ουτε σημαινει οτι εχεις αγοραφοβια στανταρ. Το χουμε ριξει τα τελευταια χρονια που η ψυχολογια εγινε μοδα συνεχεια στην αγοραφοβια οταν καποιος ειναι διστακτικος κοινωνικα και εσωστρεφης. Δεν ειναι ετσι. Εισαι και μικρη οποτε ακομα χτιζεται η αυτοεικονα σου, αλλοι εχουνε πιο θαρρος απο παιδια αλλοι λιγοτερο. Και παιζει ρολο και το inner game που καθοριζει το outer game. Για πολιτικος και ομιλιες δεν κανεις παντως Ιωαννα....! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπερα Ιωαννα, καταρχην η "μοναξια" εχει πολλες αποχρωσεις. Υπαρχη η μοναξια λογο ελειψης επικοινωνιας με το οικογενιακο περιβαλον, λογο ελειψης φιλων, λογο ελειψεις ερωτικου συντροφου, η ακομα μοναξια λογου μη υπαρξης σκοπου για να ξυπνας και να αντιμετωπιζεις την ζωη καθε μερα. Εχεις ψαξει ποτε μεσα σου βαθεια να δεις, τι ειναι αυτο που το προκαλει?

----------


## Diana1982

> Καλησπερα Ιωαννα. Απ οτι φαινεται μια φοβια στις παραγραφους την εχεις σιγουρα!


xaxaxaxaxaxaxa και στις γραμματοσειρές..................μο υ έβγαλε το μάτι.!

----------


## IVAN

> Εγω αντιθετα νιωθω ότι ο ψυχολόγος θα ηταν ο μονος ανθρωπος που θα μπορουσα να του μιλησω ανοιχτα...αν και δεν το εχω δει στην πραξη,
> νιωθω ότι επειδή είναι γιατρος θα μπορουσα να του αναφερω μεχρι και την πιο περιεργη σκεψη μου..


Τοτε βρες το κουραγιο να το ζητησεις απο τους γονεις σου ... και καντο αμεσα....σκεψου το λιγο...θα ειναι το καλυτερο δωρο κ για σενα κ για εκεινους..
να αρχισεις να νιωθεις καλα.... μεχρι να γινεις καλύτερα... 
ειδες λοιπον;; βαζοντας ένα στοχο .. αποκτας και θαρρος.. προοδος

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Καλησπερα Ιωαννα, καταρχην η "μοναξια" εχει πολλες αποχρωσεις. Υπαρχη η μοναξια λογο ελειψης επικοινωνιας με το οικογενιακο περιβαλον, λογο ελειψης φιλων, λογο ελειψεις ερωτικου συντροφου, η ακομα μοναξια λογου μη υπαρξης σκοπου για να ξυπνας και να αντιμετωπιζεις την ζωη καθε μερα. Εχεις ψαξει ποτε μεσα σου βαθεια να δεις, τι ειναι αυτο που το προκαλει?


Και από τις 3 κατηγοριες εχω ελλειψη! Ενώ με τη μαμα μου ειμαστε μια χαρα, τα προβλήματα μου δεν της τα αναφερω σχεδόν ποτε γιατι ντρεπομαι, γιατι οτιδήποτε..
Φιλους εχω επισης και κολλητη κιολας αλλα όπως αναφερα και στο μεγαλο μου κειμενο δεν ξερω αλλα δεν μπορω να την νιώσω κολλητη.. μερικες φορες μπορει να κατσω να της πω ένα απλο μου πρόβλημα αλλα και παλι νιωθω οτι δεν το λεω με ''ευχαριστηση'' με την εννοια οτι δεν είναι μαλλον ο κατάλληλος ανθρωπος.. Παντως, αυτό με την μοναξια και την κοινωνικη φοβια και ντρεπομαι να το πω εν μερει και θα την ''θιξει'' στην ουσια..(για την μοναξια).. Τελος, αγορι εχω αλλα για τν ωρα επικοινωνούμε από ιντερνετ γιατι μενει μακρια οποτε στην ουσια και παλι μονη μου είμαι... Ειδες; Θα μπορουσε να ναι πιο χαλια;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Ιωαννα μου και να βρεις το θαρρος να τα πεις σε καποια ατομα, στη μαμα σου ας πουμε, θα σου πει ενταξει, δεν ειναι τιποτα, βγες εξω βολτες κλπ. Δε νομιζω να σε βοηθησει ουσιαστικα. Απ την αλλη το να σαι καπως εσωστρεφης δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο. Γιατι θα πρεπει να μαστε ολοι το ιδιο κοινωνικοι? ουτε σημαινει οτι εχεις αγοραφοβια στανταρ. Το χουμε ριξει τα τελευταια χρονια που η ψυχολογια εγινε μοδα συνεχεια στην αγοραφοβια οταν καποιος ειναι διστακτικος κοινωνικα και εσωστρεφης. Δεν ειναι ετσι. Εισαι και μικρη οποτε ακομα χτιζεται η αυτοεικονα σου, αλλοι εχουνε πιο θαρρος απο παιδια αλλοι λιγοτερο. Και παιζει ρολο και το inner game που καθοριζει το outer game. Για πολιτικος και ομιλιες δεν κανεις παντως Ιωαννα....!



Δεν πιστευω ότι οι κοινωνικοφοβικοι δεν είναι κοινωνικοι ανθρωποι, ουτε οι εσωστρεφεις.. Συνηθιζα παντα να βγαινω εξω, να πηγαινω παντου, γνωριζα κοσμο και θυμαμαι και περιοδους στην ζωη μου οπου η αυτοπεποιθηση μου ηταν τοσο ψηλα που δεν ντρεπομουν να κανω σχεδόν τιποτα οσον αφορα τις κοινωνικες μου συναναστροφες..Μπορει παλι όμως καμια φορα να το καταλαβαινα όταν τυχαινε να βρισκομαι σε μεγαλες παρεες αλλα ως εκει.. Δεν ειχε γεννηθεί ακομη τελειως η φοβια οποτε ουτε το καταλαβαινα ουτε με ενοχλουσε.. Απλα θελω να καταληξω μαλλον στο ότι μια σειρα καταστασεων με οδηγησε εδώ περα..Ή αν εστω η φοβια μου ηταν να βγει καποια στιγμη στην επιφανεια εγω θεωρω ότι μαλλον μου την τροφοδοτεί η μοναξια..!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Τοτε βρες το κουραγιο να το ζητησεις απο τους γονεις σου ... και καντο αμεσα....σκεψου το λιγο...θα ειναι το καλυτερο δωρο κ για σενα κ για εκεινους..
> να αρχισεις να νιωθεις καλα.... μεχρι να γινεις καλύτερα... 
> ειδες λοιπον;; βαζοντας ένα στοχο .. αποκτας και θαρρος.. προοδος


Η αληθεια είναι πως το πεταξα στην μαμα μου 2-3 φορες στην πλακα αλλα για αυτόν τον λογο δεν πρεπει και να το επιασε πολύ 
και δεν εδωσε σημασια, μου ειπε ότι αυτό που χρειαζομαι είναι να περασω στο πανεπιστημιο...!!
Από την άλλη σκεφτηκα ότι αν καταφερω να τους πεισω για ψυχολογο σιγουρα θα πω ότι παω ετσι επειδή απλα εχω αγχος..
Αλλα φοβάμαι ότι μετα μπορει να το μαθουν αν οντως διαγνωστεί ότι εχω αυτην την φοβια και αρχισω να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια...
Το ξερω ότι το παω πολύ μακρια αλλα και αυτό με απασχολει...!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Το δικο μου αφορα και την πραγματικοτητα αλλα και το αισθημα της μοναξιας. Οσο ειχα παρεες, ποτε δεν ευχαριστιομουνα το εξω και οταν γυρνουσα σπιτι ενιωθα μια ανακουφιση λες και μολις εδωσα ενα μαθημα στις πανελλαδικες. Πλεον δεν εχω καμια παρεα γιατι "τα χαλασαμε" μιας και μου ελεγαν ψεματα χωρις να καταλαβαινω το κινητρο τους και γενικα αραιωσαν τα εξω μαζι τους τωρα τελευταια, με αποτελεσμα να ξεκοψουμε. Οσον αφορα το αισθημα της μοναξιας ειναι να μην ξερει κανενας τι περνας και ποσο υποφερεις, υποτιθεται οτι πρεπει να χαιρεσαι που εισαι με την παρεα σου και αυτα, αλλα ειναι ενας διαρκης αγωνας να προσεχεις τι λες, να αλλαζεις θεσεις ολη την ωρα και να προσπαθεις να κρυψεις τα συμπτωματα. Συζητησεις με τις ωρες με την παρεα, αλλα τιποτα ουσιαστικο. Δεν εχω και γω σε καποιον να το πω, ντρεπομαι πολυ και ετσι λοιπον νιωθω αυτη τη μοναξια, οτι ειμαι μονος μου στο προβλημα μου. Οταν θα μπορεσω θα κλεισω ραντεβου στο ΚΨΥ γιατι χρηματα δεν εχω αρκετα για ιδιωτικο ιατρο, ωστε να συζηταω με καποιον ειδικο.


Και γω πιστευω ότι ο ψυχολόγος θα κανει την καλυτερα δουλεια.. Αλλα χρειαζομαστε και δυναμη και κουραγιο και όταν δεν εχουμε καπου να στηριχτούμε είναι όλα πιο δυσκολα..
Εμενα μου στοιχιζει πολύ αυτό..

----------


## IVAN

> Η αληθεια είναι πως το πεταξα στην μαμα μου 2-3 φορες στην πλακα αλλα για αυτόν τον λογο δεν πρεπει και να το επιασε πολύ 
> και δεν εδωσε σημασια, μου ειπε ότι αυτό που χρειαζομαι είναι να περασω στο πανεπιστημιο...!!
> Από την άλλη σκεφτηκα ότι αν καταφερω να τους πεισω για ψυχολογο σιγουρα θα πω ότι παω ετσι επειδή απλα εχω αγχος..
> Αλλα φοβάμαι ότι μετα μπορει να το μαθουν αν οντως διαγνωστεί ότι εχω αυτην την φοβια και αρχισω να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια...
> Το ξερω ότι το παω πολύ μακρια αλλα και αυτό με απασχολει...!


Ακριβώς το πας μακρυά .. βρε συ αν έχεις κάτι (μακάρι να μην είναι τίποτα) θα το προλάβεις τώρα νωρίς.. τι να το κάνεις το Πανεπιστήμιο αν δεν είσαι καλά.. ;; οι γονείς σου θα σε στηρίξουν κοίτα καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν θες να του στενοχωρίσεις και να τους επιβαρύνεις.. μα, ξέρεις αυτό πρέπει να γίνει εκτός κι αν από μόνη σου τα καταφέρεις να το ξεπεράσεις..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

Θα δωσω πανελλήνιες σε λιγες μερες οποτε αν καταφερω και γραψω καλα, θα περασω στο πανεπιστημιο..είναι δηλαδή κατι που το θελω και εγω και οι γονεις μου..
Κοιτα ειχα πολύ κουραγιο να ξεκινησω μονη μου να το ξεπερασω γιατι διαβαζω και βιβλια όπως σου ειπα και κανω καποιες γραπτες ασκήσεις αυτοβοηθειας αλλα νομιζω εφτασα 
σε ένα σημειο που με πηρε από κατω και μαζεψα πολλα μεσα μου οποτε τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα..Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να το νιωσεις ή όχι αλλα νομιζω ότι πλεον είμαι ψυχικα εξασθενημενη.. Για αυτό και το θεμα της μοναξιας και του ψυχολογου.. Ελπιζω να είναι περαστικο γιατι δεν θα καταφερω ουτε να τα βγαλω περα ουτε να το κραταω για πολύ καιρο..

----------


## IVAN

> Θα δωσω πανελλήνιες σε λιγες μερες οποτε αν καταφερω και γραψω καλα, θα περασω στο πανεπιστημιο..είναι δηλαδή κατι που το θελω και εγω και οι γονεις μου..
> Κοιτα ειχα πολύ κουραγιο να ξεκινησω μονη μου να το ξεπερασω γιατι διαβαζω και βιβλια όπως σου ειπα και κανω καποιες γραπτες ασκήσεις αυτοβοηθειας αλλα νομιζω εφτασα 
> σε ένα σημειο που με πηρε από κατω και μαζεψα πολλα μεσα μου οποτε τωρα δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα..Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να το νιωσεις ή όχι αλλα νομιζω ότι πλεον είμαι ψυχικα εξασθενημενη.. Για αυτό και το θεμα της μοναξιας και του ψυχολογου.. Ελπιζω να είναι περαστικο γιατι δεν θα καταφερω ουτε να τα βγαλω περα ουτε να το κραταω για πολύ καιρο..


Η μοναξιά που βιώνεις κ νιώθεις θα βελτιωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό αν αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις κ να κάνεις νέους φίλους, φίλες κ.τ.λ. αν νικήσεις λοιπόν τις φοβίες σου...μακάρι να περάσεις στο Πανεπιστήμιο που θες.. μα και πάλι για να χαρείς τη φοιτητική ζωή θα πρέπει να τα καταφέρεις με τις φοβίες σου.. οπότε μια λύση είναι ένας ειδικός.. δεν μπορώ να σε νιώσω όχι γιατί δεν σε πιστεύω το αντίθετο σε πιστεύω απόλυτα.. μα δεν νομίζω πως κανείς δεν μπορεί να νιώσει τον άλλο ούτε στις καλές και πολύ περισσότερο στις άσχημες περιόδους τις ζωής τους... ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις κ να μη με παρεξηγείς.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Η μοναξιά που βιώνεις κ νιώθεις θα βελτιωθεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό αν αρχίσεις να βγαίνεις κ να κάνεις νέους φίλους, φίλες κ.τ.λ. αν νικήσεις λοιπόν τις φοβίες σου...μακάρι να περάσεις στο Πανεπιστήμιο που θες.. μα και πάλι για να χαρείς τη φοιτητική ζωή θα πρέπει να τα καταφέρεις με τις φοβίες σου.. οπότε μια λύση είναι ένας ειδικός.. δεν μπορώ να σε νιώσω όχι γιατί δεν σε πιστεύω το αντίθετο σε πιστεύω απόλυτα.. μα δεν νομίζω πως κανείς δεν μπορεί να νιώσει τον άλλο ούτε στις καλές και πολύ περισσότερο στις άσχημες περιόδους τις ζωής τους... ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις κ να μη με παρεξηγείς.


To να κανω καινούριους φιλους τωρα είναι λιγο δυσκολο..αλλα πιστευω ότι θα γνωρισω ατομα στο πανεπιστημιο 
αν με το καλο περασω..που και παλι δεν πιστευω ότι θα μου αποκαστησουν την μοναξια με την εννοια ότι 
θελει χρονο να βρεις φιλους, να δεις αν ταιριαζεις, να δεθεις μαζι τους κτλ..και οντως σ αυτο χρειαζεται να περασω και εν μερει την φοβια μου. .Απο την άλλη τι κανω σ αυτην την περιπτωση οπου εχω φιλους αλλα απλα δεν μπορω να τους νιώσω δικους μου..και το θεμα είναι ότι χρειαζομαι, πραγματικα νιωθω ότι χρειαζομαι καποιον σ αυτην την φαση της ζωης μου.. γιατι είναι το αγχος μου με την φοβια, είναι οι πανελλήνιες.. είναι όλα... 
Ναι καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις..γιατι μπορει ολοι εδώ μεσα να βιωνουμε ένα κοινο, το αγχος και τα προβλήματα αλλα ο καθενας τα περναει με τον δικο του τροπο
και την δικη του κατασταση.. Απλα το ειπα περισσοτερο με την εννοια ότι αν γνωρίζεις πως είναι αυτο το ψυχικα εξαντλημένος..!

----------


## kerasi

Δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλαξει κατι στη σχολη.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλαξει κατι στη σχολη.


Εσυ για να καταλαβω εισαι εδώ για εμψυχωση ή κατι άλλο παιζει..;!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ιωαννα!

Για πες μου τι πιστευεις...

----------


## kerasi

Που θελεις να περασεις?

----------


## Deleted-member250416

Kαταλαβαίνω γιατί πάνω κάτω είμαι και γω σ'αυτή τη φάση. Δεν μιλάω στους γονείς μου ακόμη και για πράγματα σοβαρά /αποφάσεις κτλ και νιώθω πως ακόμη κι αν τους μιλήσω δεν θα με καταλάβουν. Το ίδιο και στις φίλες μου. Έχω μια κολλητή εδώ και 5 χρόνια και είναι στο μόνο άτομο που λέω τα πάντα. Και μετά το μετανιώνω. ΟΜΩΣ τη στιγμή που τα βγάζεις από μέσα σου πίστεψε με σε βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Μπορεί να είναι και το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι. Πιστεύω πως νιώθεις μοναξιά γιατί δεν έχεις κάποιον να μιλήσεις, δεν νιώθεις κανένα άτομο τόσο κοντά σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ούτε πως είσαι αντικοινωνική, ούτε πως έχεις αγοραφοβία. Η μάνα μου έβγαλε διάγνωση πως έχω το 2ο  :Stick Out Tongue:  Καμία σχέση όμως. Και ναι, στο πανεπιστήμιο θ'αλλάξουν πάρα πολλά πράγματα χωρίς καν να το καταλάβεις. Φτάνει να θέλεις να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Στην 3η λυκείου είχα αλλάξει λίγο εγώ, αλλά στο πανεπιστήμιο ήθελα να αλλάξω την κοινωνική μου ζωή και πάντα εγώ πλησίαζα τον κόσμο και του έπιανα κουβέντα, για να μου αποδείξω και μένα αλλά και στην μάνα μου πως κάνει λάθος. Ωστόσο κάποια πράγματα είναι στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα μου και δεν μπορώ ούτε και θέλω να τ'αλλάξω, π.χ την εσωστρέφεια μου, και αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου κακό! Με τον εαυτό σου επικοινωνείς καλύτερα απ'όλους και είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να σε καταλάβει. Και πλέον όλο αυτό, ότι είμαι μόνη μου κτλ δεν με ενοχλεί και τόσο. Να έχεις παρέες να βγαίνεις εντάξει, να τους πλησιάζεις, να τους μιλάς, αλλά αν δεν σου βγάζουν εμπιστοσύνη ή αν δεν τους νιώθεις τόσο κοντά σου, τα πολύ προσωπικά σου άστα για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν υπάρχουν "πρέπει" και γιατί σ'αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι το πως νιώθεις με τον εαυτό σου που μετράει. Τελοσπάντων, είσαι μικρή ακόμα και θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα στην πορεία. Πάντως, πιστεύω πως θα σε βοηθούσε να μιλήσεις με κάποιον, είτε αυτός ο κάποιος είναι ψυχολόγος, είτε η κολλητή σου. Επίσης, γράφε τι σκέφτεσαι, ακόμη και το πιο ασήμαντο. Εμένα πάντα με βοηθάει. 

Αχ, αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να βοηθήσει ας μην κάνει άσκοπες/ανούσιες ερωτήσεις και να προσβάλλει έμμεσα τον άλλον που προσπαθεί να βοηθηθεί. Εδώ είναι και φόρουμ ψυχολογίας τρομάρα του.

----------


## IVAN

> Ναι καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις..γιατι μπορει ολοι εδώ μεσα να βιωνουμε ένα κοινο, το αγχος και τα προβλήματα αλλα ο καθενας τα περναει με τον δικο του τροπο
> και την δικη του κατασταση.. Απλα το ειπα περισσοτερο με την εννοια ότι αν γνωρίζεις πως είναι αυτο το ψυχικα εξαντλημένος..!


Μπράβο Ιωάννα αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα .. ΔΕΝ μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει τι νιώθει ο άλλος ειδικά εκείνοι που είναι καλά..
Την έννοια και το συναίσθημα που λες τα έχουμε βιώσει σχεδόν όλοι..είναι αυτό που έχεις νιώσει (το γραψες κάπου) κι εσύ, κι εγώ και όλοι οι άνθρωποι σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους.. π.χ. μετά από το θάνατο ενός αγαπημένου ή από έναν επώδυνο χωρισμό.. 
Είναι εκείνη η αίσθηση που έχει ο κάθε άνθρωπος πριν.... την Απόγνωση............

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Που θελεις να περασεις?


Δεν εχει σημασια που θελω να περασω.. Ο,τι γραψω..!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Kαταλαβαίνω γιατί πάνω κάτω είμαι και γω σ'αυτή τη φάση. Δεν μιλάω στους γονείς μου ακόμη και για πράγματα σοβαρά /αποφάσεις κτλ και νιώθω πως ακόμη κι αν τους μιλήσω δεν θα με καταλάβουν. Το ίδιο και στις φίλες μου. Έχω μια κολλητή εδώ και 5 χρόνια και είναι στο μόνο άτομο που λέω τα πάντα. Και μετά το μετανιώνω. ΟΜΩΣ τη στιγμή που τα βγάζεις από μέσα σου πίστεψε με σε βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Μπορεί να είναι και το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι. Πιστεύω πως νιώθεις μοναξιά γιατί δεν έχεις κάποιον να μιλήσεις, δεν νιώθεις κανένα άτομο τόσο κοντά σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ούτε πως είσαι αντικοινωνική, ούτε πως έχεις αγοραφοβία. Η μάνα μου έβγαλε διάγνωση πως έχω το 2ο  Καμία σχέση όμως. Και ναι, στο πανεπιστήμιο θ'αλλάξουν πάρα πολλά πράγματα χωρίς καν να το καταλάβεις. Φτάνει να θέλεις να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Στην 3η λυκείου είχα αλλάξει λίγο εγώ, αλλά στο πανεπιστήμιο ήθελα να αλλάξω την κοινωνική μου ζωή και πάντα εγώ πλησίαζα τον κόσμο και του έπιανα κουβέντα, για να μου αποδείξω και μένα αλλά και στην μάνα μου πως κάνει λάθος. Ωστόσο κάποια πράγματα είναι στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα μου και δεν μπορώ ούτε και θέλω να τ'αλλάξω, π.χ την εσωστρέφεια μου, και αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου κακό! Με τον εαυτό σου επικοινωνείς καλύτερα απ'όλους και είναι ο μόνος που μπορεί να σε καταλάβει. Και πλέον όλο αυτό, ότι είμαι μόνη μου κτλ δεν με ενοχλεί και τόσο. Να έχεις παρέες να βγαίνεις εντάξει, να τους πλησιάζεις, να τους μιλάς, αλλά αν δεν σου βγάζουν εμπιστοσύνη ή αν δεν τους νιώθεις τόσο κοντά σου, τα πολύ προσωπικά σου άστα για τον εαυτό σου. Δεν υπάρχουν "πρέπει" και γιατί σ'αυτά τα θέματα. Είναι το πως νιώθεις με τον εαυτό σου που μετράει. Τελοσπάντων, είσαι μικρή ακόμα και θα αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα στην πορεία. Πάντως, πιστεύω πως θα σε βοηθούσε να μιλήσεις με κάποιον, είτε αυτός ο κάποιος είναι ψυχολόγος, είτε η κολλητή σου. Επίσης, γράφε τι σκέφτεσαι, ακόμη και το πιο ασήμαντο. Εμένα πάντα με βοηθάει. 
> 
> Αχ, αν δεν θέλει κάποιος να βοηθήσει ας μην κάνει άσκοπες/ανούσιες ερωτήσεις και να προσβάλλει έμμεσα τον άλλον που προσπαθεί να βοηθηθεί. Εδώ είναι και φόρουμ ψυχολογίας τρομάρα του.


Και γω ελπιζω στο μελλον...! Δεν ξερω.. μερικες φορες σκέφτομαι ότι με ενοχλεί τοσο πολύ που δεν μπορω να μιλησω σε καποιον
το γεγονος ότι σχεδόν παντα ειχα.. Όπως αναφερα και σε αλλα ποστ συνηθιζα να εχω μια κολλητη που ηταν στην ουσια σαν αδερφη μου
οποτε ο,τι με απασχολουσε, από οσο μπορω να θυμηθώ ηταν η 1η που θα της το ελεγα και όλα ηταν διαφορετικα..
Πιστευω ότι αυτό μου στοιχιζει πολύ.. Βρεθηκα σε μια περιοδο στην ζωη μου οπου εχω ανθρωπους ενώ στην ουσια δεν εχω(ποσο ''αδικο'' αυτό, δεν ξερω αν είναι και
η καταλληλη λεξη), με τρομερο αγχος και πιεση, χωρις καποιον να μιλησω... Μαλλον δεν το ειχα συνειδοτοποιησει τοσο καιρο, ότι στην ουσια ημουν μονη μου και τωρα 
νομιζω ότι αυτό που νιωθω είναι το ''δεν ξερω από που μου ηρθε αλλα και τι να κανω''!

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Μπράβο Ιωάννα αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα .. ΔΕΝ μπορεί κανείς να καταλάβει τι νιώθει ο άλλος ειδικά εκείνοι που είναι καλά..
> Την έννοια και το συναίσθημα που λες τα έχουμε βιώσει σχεδόν όλοι..είναι αυτό που έχεις νιώσει (το γραψες κάπου) κι εσύ, κι εγώ και όλοι οι άνθρωποι σε κάποια φάση της ζωής τους.. π.χ. μετά από το θάνατο ενός αγαπημένου ή από έναν επώδυνο χωρισμό.. 
> Είναι εκείνη η αίσθηση που έχει ο κάθε άνθρωπος πριν.... την Απόγνωση............


Μαλλον απογνωση αποκαλείται..Βρηκες την λεξη που χρειαζοταν..
Και τι κανεις δηλαδή σε αυτην την περιπτωση; Τι υπαρχει μετα την απογνωση...;!

----------


## IVAN

> Μαλλον απογνωση αποκαλείται..Βρηκες την λεξη που χρειαζοταν..
> Και τι κανεις δηλαδή σε αυτην την περιπτωση; Τι υπαρχει μετα την απογνωση...;!


Μετά αφού έχεις ''πέσει'' στο χώμα κι έχεις ''χτυπήσει'' άσχημα ... σηκώνεσαι και συνεχίζεις.. ακόμα και με τις πληγές αθεράπευτες.. ακόμα κι αν ''αιμορραγούν''
προχωράς.. ''όλα είναι δρόμος'' με ανηφόρες και απότομες στροφές.... εσύ ψάχνεις μια ήρεμη διαδρομή χωρίς πολλές λακκούβες...
Απόψε έχω ''αφηρημένη σκέψη'' και ποιητική διάθεση.. έτσι κι αλλιώς είπαμε, πρακτικές συμβουλές είμαι σχεδόν ανίκανος να σκεφτώ.. και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν... 
Εσύ πάντως τα πας καλά το νιώθω... ακόμα κι αν ξαναγυρνάς πίσω .. νομίζω πως έχεις βρει το μονοπάτι που οδηγεί στο ξέφωτο..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Μετά αφού έχεις ''πέσει'' στο χώμα κι έχεις ''χτυπήσει'' άσχημα ... σηκώνεσαι και συνεχίζεις.. ακόμα και με τις πληγές αθεράπευτες.. ακόμα κι αν ''αιμορραγούν''
> προχωράς.. ''όλα είναι δρόμος'' με ανηφόρες και απότομες στροφές.... εσύ ψάχνεις μια ήρεμη διαδρομή χωρίς πολλές λακκούβες...
> Απόψε έχω ''αφηρημένη σκέψη'' και ποιητική διάθεση.. έτσι κι αλλιώς είπαμε, πρακτικές συμβουλές είμαι σχεδόν ανίκανος να σκεφτώ.. και δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν... 
> Εσύ πάντως τα πας καλά το νιώθω... ακόμα κι αν ξαναγυρνάς πίσω .. νομίζω πως έχεις βρει το μονοπάτι που οδηγεί στο ξέφωτο..


Για την ακριβεια νιωθω ότι ενώ βρισκω το μονοπατι, κανω στασεις...!
Το μονο που με παρηγορει είναι ότι τα βραδυα εχω αρχισει και κλαιω.. (σαν να το προγραμματιζω με τον εαυτο μου) 
και μετα κανω κατι να ηρεμησω και κοιμάμαι...Το ότι κλαιω νομιζω είναι καλο; Ετσι δεν είναι;! Αν σκεφτεις ότι εδώ και πολύ
καιρο ''γεμιζα'' και ''ξαναγεμιζα''...

----------


## IVAN

> Για την ακριβεια νιωθω ότι ενώ βρισκω το μονοπατι, κανω στασεις...!
> Το μονο που με παρηγορει είναι ότι τα βραδυα εχω αρχισει και κλαιω.. (σαν να το προγραμματιζω με τον εαυτο μου) 
> και μετα κανω κατι να ηρεμησω και κοιμάμαι...Το ότι κλαιω νομιζω είναι καλο; Ετσι δεν είναι;! Αν σκεφτεις ότι εδώ και πολύ
> καιρο ''γεμιζα'' και ''ξαναγεμιζα''...


Κοίτα, εγώ στο κλάμα έχω πάρα πολύ μεγάλη αδυναμία... αλλά όσο και να ενθουσιάζομαι τώρα που το διαβάζω..όφείλω να σου πω ότι πρέπει να έχεις και όρια...
σκέψου πως είναι σαν πως να το πω .. σαν ένα ζαχαρωτό .. που δεν πρέπει να το φας με τη μια.. γιατί αφενός θα βαρυστομαχιάσεις κι αφετέρου θα χαθεί και η απόλαυση...
όλα θέλουν μέτρο..και το κλάμα όσο ανακουφιστικό κι αν είναι για σένα, για μένα, για όποιον... δεν πρέπει εθιστείς..χάνει τη αξία του και μετά ''αδειάζεις'' περισσότερο απ΄όσο θες.. φτάνεις στο κενό..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Κοίτα, εγώ στο κλάμα έχω πάρα πολύ μεγάλη αδυναμία... αλλά όσο και να ενθουσιάζομαι τώρα που το διαβάζω..όφείλω να σου πω ότι πρέπει να έχεις και όρια...
> σκέψου πως είναι σαν πως να το πω .. σαν ένα ζαχαρωτό .. που δεν πρέπει να το φας με τη μια.. γιατί αφενός θα βαρυστομαχιάσεις κι αφετέρου θα χαθεί και η απόλαυση...
> όλα θέλουν μέτρο..και το κλάμα όσο ανακουφιστικό κι αν είναι για σένα, για μένα, για όποιον... δεν πρέπει εθιστείς..χάνει τη αξία του και μετά ''αδειάζεις'' περισσότερο απ΄όσο θες.. φτάνεις στο κενό..


Ναι.. απλα είμαι ατομο που παντα εκλαιγα με δυσκολια.. Ειχα την κακη συνηθεια να μαζευω να μαζευω και μετα να σκαει
οπου δεν το περιμενω..ακομη και σε καταστασεις που δεν είναι παντα ευκολο...
Απλα από χθες με εχει πιασει αυτό το αισθημα του κλαματος και συνηθως ξεκιναει όταν ερχεται η μαμα μου να μου μιλησει 
το βραδυ και στην ουσια θελω να της μιλησω για το πρόβλημα μου αλλα δεν μπορω και το κραταω και μετα μολις κοιμηθεί παω στο δωματιο μου
και το αδειαζω...
Δεν ξερω ποσο καλο θα μου κανει και ποσο θα κρατησει και γενικα..Απλα για το παρον είναι η μονη μου διέξοδος.... Απελπισια!

----------


## IVAN

> Ναι.. απλα είμαι ατομο που παντα εκλαιγα με δυσκολια.. Ειχα την κακη συνηθεια να μαζευω να μαζευω και μετα να σκαει
> οπου δεν το περιμενω..ακομη και σε καταστασεις που δεν είναι παντα ευκολο...
> Απλα από χθες με εχει πιασει αυτό το αισθημα του κλαματος και συνηθως ξεκιναει όταν ερχεται η μαμα μου να μου μιλησει 
> το βραδυ και στην ουσια θελω να της μιλησω για το πρόβλημα μου αλλα δεν μπορω και το κραταω και μετα μολις κοιμηθεί παω στο δωματιο μου
> και το αδειαζω...
> Δεν ξερω ποσο καλο θα μου κανει και ποσο θα κρατησει και γενικα..Απλα για το παρον είναι η μονη μου διέξοδος.... Απελπισια!


Δεν είναι απελπισία αν εννοείς το κλάμα .. είναι διέξοδος.. όπως είναι και το γέλιο.. μη λυπάσαι τον εαυτό σου... η λύπη κατά τη δική μου γνώμη είναι πολύ κοντά στην αδιαφορία... Να μιλήσεις τη μαμά σου θα καταλάβει.. οι γυναίκες έχετε ξεχωριστές ικανότητες κι αισθήσεις... δε θα χρειαστούν πολλά λόγια... και να κλάψεις αν σου ρθει.. μόνο να μην την τρομάξεις πρόσεχε..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Δεν είναι απελπισία αν εννοείς το κλάμα .. είναι διέξοδος.. όπως είναι και το γέλιο.. μη λυπάσαι τον εαυτό σου... η λύπη κατά τη δική μου γνώμη είναι πολύ κοντά στην αδιαφορία... Να μιλήσεις τη μαμά σου θα καταλάβει.. οι γυναίκες έχετε ξεχωριστές ικανότητες κι αισθήσεις... δε θα χρειαστούν πολλά λόγια... και να κλάψεις αν σου ρθει.. μόνο να μην την τρομάξεις πρόσεχε..


Ξερω ότι αν της μιλησω θα βαλω τα κλαματα και θα νιώσω ακομη πιο ασχημα, αυτή μπορει να πανικοβληθεί,
και ντρεπομαι πολύ να το κανω αυτό.. Για αλλους είναι τοσο απλο αλλα για μενα που εχω πρόβλημα
στην διαχειριστη των συναισθηματων είναι ο,τι χειροτερο...

----------


## IVAN

> Ξερω ότι αν της μιλησω θα βαλω τα κλαματα και θα νιώσω ακομη πιο ασχημα, αυτή μπορει να πανικοβληθεί,
> και ντρεπομαι πολύ να το κανω αυτό.. Για αλλους είναι τοσο απλο αλλα για μενα που εχω πρόβλημα
> στην διαχειριστη των συναισθηματων είναι ο,τι χειροτερο...


Νομίζεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα .... γιατί φοβάσαι μαζί με το υπόλοιπα και τον ευατό σου.. και δεν υπάρχει σωστός και λάθος τρόπος όταν κλαις ..ούτε όταν γελάς υπάρχει...
η μαμά σου θα βρει τη δύναμη να σε στηρίξει... ακόμα κι αν πανικοβληθεί δεν θα το καταλάβεις .. πάρε εσύ την απόφαση όμως για το τι θα κάνεις..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Νομίζεις ότι έχεις πρόβλημα .... γιατί φοβάσαι μαζί με το υπόλοιπα και τον ευατό σου.. και δεν υπάρχει σωστός και λάθος τρόπος όταν κλαις ..ούτε όταν γελάς υπάρχει...
> η μαμά σου θα βρει τη δύναμη να σε στηρίξει... ακόμα κι αν πανικοβληθεί δεν θα το καταλάβεις .. πάρε εσύ την απόφαση όμως για το τι θα κάνεις..


Ντρεπομαι και φοβάμαι πολύ... 
Μου είναι αρκετα δυσαρεστο.. αλλα πρεπει να βρω δυναμη και θαρρος.. το γνωριζω...
Δεν νομιζω ότι είναι η καταλληλη στιγμη να σκεφτω καθαρα αλλα θα προσπαθήσω...!

----------


## IVAN

> Ντρεπομαι και φοβάμαι πολύ... 
> Μου είναι αρκετα δυσαρεστο.. αλλα πρεπει να βρω δυναμη και θαρρος.. το γνωριζω...
> Δεν νομιζω ότι είναι η καταλληλη στιγμη να σκεφτω καθαρα αλλα θα προσπαθήσω...!


δθα σου βγει από μόνο του και συντομα νομιζω... μην ντρεπεσε που είσαι έτσι.. 
εισαι χωρίς βεβαια να το θελεις πιο ''αληθινη'' απο ποτε... 
να φοβάσαι είναι λογικό..... δεν θες να είσαι έτσι.. κι αυτό είναι πολυ θετικό

----------


## Ιωαννα!

Φανταζομαι κανεις δεν το θελει...
Παντως, σε ευχαριστω..!
Δεν ξερει τςι σημαινει μια απλη συμβουλη και μια μικρη συζητηση με καποιον
σε αυτην την φαση που στην ουσια δεν εχω κανεναν..
Ξερω ότι αυριο παλι θα νιωθω ότι θελω να το πω σε καποιον δικο μου αλλα τουλάχιστον
και αυτό το λιγο κατι είναι...

----------


## IVAN

> Φανταζομαι κανεις δεν το θελει...
> Παντως, σε ευχαριστω..!
> Δεν ξερει τςι σημαινει μια απλη συμβουλη και μια μικρη συζητηση με καποιον
> σε αυτην την φαση που στην ουσια δεν εχω κανεναν..
> Ξερω ότι αυριο παλι θα νιωθω ότι θελω να το πω σε καποιον δικο μου αλλα τουλάχιστον
> και αυτό το λιγο κατι είναι...


ξερω πολύ καλα .... το ίδιο ισχυει και για μένα... ελπιζω πως αυριο θα τα πεις στη μαμα σου ... αλλα κι αν δε το κανεις.. η συζητηση μενει ανοικτη
εγω ευχαριστω

----------


## John11

> Να αναφερω ότι ο αδερφος μου είναι μεγαλύτερος αλλα σε χειροτερη κατασταση από μενα μιας και εχει μονιμο αγχος εδώ και πολλα χρονια και επισκέπτεται και γιατρο αλλα δεν ξερω τι ακριβως τον απασχολει..οι γονεις μου δεν γνωριζουν ακριβως και ο ιδιος δεν αποκαλύπτεται..


Θα ήθελες να πεις πώς αισθάνεσαι για τον αδελφό σου? Λες ότι δεν αποκαλύπτεται, έχεις δοκιμάσει να κουβεντιάσεις μαζί του? Για πες λίγα για αυτό.
Και ειδικά που λες ότι η μητέρα σου θα πανικοβαλόταν αν μίλαγες μαζί της. Ο αδελφός σου είναι πιο "κοντά" σε εσένα, και γιατί έχετε ζήσει σε όμοιο περιβάλλον και γιατί και οι δύο έχετε δυσκολίες που πιθανόν έχουν κοινή ρίζα.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Θα ήθελες να πεις πώς αισθάνεσαι για τον αδελφό σου? Λες ότι δεν αποκαλύπτεται, έχεις δοκιμάσει να κουβεντιάσεις μαζί του? Για πες λίγα για αυτό.
> Και ειδικά που λες ότι η μητέρα σου θα πανικοβαλόταν αν μίλαγες μαζί της. Ο αδελφός σου είναι πιο "κοντά" σε εσένα, και γιατί έχετε ζήσει σε όμοιο περιβάλλον και γιατί και οι δύο έχετε δυσκολίες που πιθανόν έχουν κοινή ρίζα.


Γενικα ο αδερφος μου είναι δυσκολο παιδι..Με την εννοια ότι δεν μιλαει ανοιχτα για αυτά που τον προβληματιζουν
και γενικα είναι κλειστος με ολες τις εννοιες.. Δεν είχαμε ποτε την οικειοτητα και το θαρρος να το πω, να συζητάμε
για προβλήματα μας.. Παντως, όταν βρισκει το θαρρος καμια φορα μιλαει αλλα μεχρι εκει που θελει να πει..και σε μενα
αν τυχει αλλα και στους γονεις μου..στην μαμα μου περισσοτερο..! Ηξερα να το πω ετσι ότι ο αδερφος μου παντα ηταν ιδιότροπος
όχι απαραίτητα με την κακη εννοια και δεν το εβλεπα ως περιεργο.. Απλα του ετυχε ένα βαρυ περιστατικο με την υγεια του
και από τοτε αρχισε να είναι αγχωμένος και να εχει ανησυχιες σχετικα με την υγεια του και με διαφορα.. Και με τη μαμα μου καμια φορα
όταν συζητάμε για αυτόν μου λεει ότι είναι ο χαρακτηρας του και αυτό που περασε με την υγεια του .. Αν και εγω δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο, αλλα πιστευω ότι είναι μια σειρα..
Δηλαδη το οικογενειακο περιβαλλον και λιγο και το πρόβλημα με την υγεια του.. Αλλα η μαμα μου δεν ξερω αν δεν θελει ή οντως δεν μπορει να πιστεψει ότι τον επηρεασαν και αυτοι.
Γιατι της το εχω πει... αλλα εμμεσα το αρνειται..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> ξερω πολύ καλα .... το ίδιο ισχυει και για μένα... ελπιζω πως αυριο θα τα πεις στη μαμα σου ... αλλα κι αν δε το κανεις.. η συζητηση μενει ανοικτη
> εγω ευχαριστω


Γεια και παλι! Μαζευω τοσο αγχος ολη μερα που είμαι σιγουρη ότι βραδυ πρεπει να κλαψω για να φυγει πια..
Τουλάχιστον καπου ξεσπαω και αυτό με ανακουφιζει γιατι εχω μια διεξοδο...
Σημερα περασα αρκετη ωρα με την κολλητη μου και δεν καταφερα να αναφερω τιποτα.. ασε που νομιζω ότι ενω μαζι της
δεν εκδηλώνοταν πολύ η φοβια μου γιατι συνηθως νιωθω πιο ανετα.. σημερα ενιωσα λιγο πιο αμηχανα..
Και τωρα σκεφτηκα ότι μηπως είναι υποκρισια ολο αυτό που κανω; Δηλαδη ξερω μεσα μου ότι νιωθω μοναξια
από την άλλη μαζι της είμαι κανονικα χωρις να συμβαινει τιποτα αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα ξερω ότι δεν μπορω
να νιώσω δεμενη κανονικα... :Confused:

----------


## IVAN

> Γεια και παλι! Μαζευω τοσο αγχος ολη μερα που είμαι σιγουρη ότι βραδυ πρεπει να κλαψω για να φυγει πια..
> Τουλάχιστον καπου ξεσπαω και αυτό με ανακουφιζει γιατι εχω μια διεξοδο...
> Σημερα περασα αρκετη ωρα με την κολλητη μου και δεν καταφερα να αναφερω τιποτα.. ασε που νομιζω ότι ενω μαζι της
> δεν εκδηλώνοταν πολύ η φοβια μου γιατι συνηθως νιωθω πιο ανετα.. σημερα ενιωσα λιγο πιο αμηχανα..
> Και τωρα σκεφτηκα ότι μηπως είναι υποκρισια ολο αυτό που κανω; Δηλαδη ξερω μεσα μου ότι νιωθω μοναξια
> από την άλλη μαζι της είμαι κανονικα χωρις να συμβαινει τιποτα αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα ξερω ότι δεν μπορω
> να νιώσω δεμενη κανονικα...


Γεια σου Ιωάννα, όπως είπαμε κι δυο χθες το κλάμα είναι μια διέξοδος μα δεν είναι η μοναδική.. ούτε και πρέπει να είναι σκοπός...
Η φίλη σου όμως θα μπορούσε να είναι, ακόμα κι αν δεν της αναφέρεις τίποτα... μπορεί ακόμα μην της έχεις εμπιστοσύνη...
και δε θελεις να της πεις κάτι .. μην το λες... η παρεα της ομως .. οι συζητησεις σας για το σχολειο σας τις εξετασεις, τα αγόρια .. πρεπει να σου αποσπουν εστω για λιγο την προσοχή
να μην σκεφτεσαι το άγχος και τις φοβιες σου.... καντο κοριτσακι.. πιεσε τον εαυτό σου..ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ..οτι ΘΕΣ πολυ να ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ face to face με καποιον ,... να κλαψεις να ξεσπασεις.. .. να σ αγκαλιασει να σου πει οτι ΟΛΟ θα πανε καλά... μα μην το εχεις ολη την ωρα στο μυαλό σου... αστο να βγει από μονο του......
δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω.... μα ακόμα κι αν γινει υπο τις ''καλυτερες'' συνθήκες.... θα ψιλο απογοητευτης... δε θα σε καταλαβει κανεις.. οχι ετσι οπως νομιζεις..
μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου πω το αντιθετο.. μα θα σου ελεγα ψεμματα.. θελει αγωνα για να ξεπερασεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν....κι εσυ εχεις μπραστα σου εξετασεις διαβασμα..
πρεπει να κανεις ακομα λιγο υπομονη.. πρεπει να ανεχθεις ακομα λιγο την πικρη ρουτινα σου..... πρεπει να πετυχεις στις εξετασεις αν το μπορεις... θα ειναι μια νικη που θα απολαυσεις.. θα παρεις δυναμη για να παλεψεις στη συνεχεια..
υ.γ. παραβιασα εναν ''κανονα'' που εχω στη ζωή μου εγραψα πολλες φορες τη λεξη πρεπει.... σορρυ .. εσυ ξερεις μονη σου τι πρεπει για την ζωή σου ...

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Γεια σου Ιωάννα, όπως είπαμε κι δυο χθες το κλάμα είναι μια διέξοδος μα δεν είναι η μοναδική.. ούτε και πρέπει να είναι σκοπός...
> Η φίλη σου όμως θα μπορούσε να είναι, ακόμα κι αν δεν της αναφέρεις τίποτα... μπορεί ακόμα μην της έχεις εμπιστοσύνη...
> και δε θελεις να της πεις κάτι .. μην το λες... η παρεα της ομως .. οι συζητησεις σας για το σχολειο σας τις εξετασεις, τα αγόρια .. πρεπει να σου αποσπουν εστω για λιγο την προσοχή
> να μην σκεφτεσαι το άγχος και τις φοβιες σου.... καντο κοριτσακι.. πιεσε τον εαυτό σου..ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ..οτι ΘΕΣ πολυ να ΜΙΛΗΣΕΙΣ face to face με καποιον ,... να κλαψεις να ξεσπασεις.. .. να σ αγκαλιασει να σου πει οτι ΟΛΟ θα πανε καλά... μα μην το εχεις ολη την ωρα στο μυαλό σου... αστο να βγει από μονο του......
> δε θελω να σε απογοητευσω.... μα ακόμα κι αν γινει υπο τις ''καλυτερες'' συνθήκες.... θα ψιλο απογοητευτης... δε θα σε καταλαβει κανεις.. οχι ετσι οπως νομιζεις..
> μακαρι να μπορουσα να σου πω το αντιθετο.. μα θα σου ελεγα ψεμματα.. θελει αγωνα για να ξεπερασεις αυτα που σε βασανιζουν....κι εσυ εχεις μπραστα σου εξετασεις διαβασμα..
> πρεπει να κανεις ακομα λιγο υπομονη.. πρεπει να ανεχθεις ακομα λιγο την πικρη ρουτινα σου..... πρεπει να πετυχεις στις εξετασεις αν το μπορεις... θα ειναι μια νικη που θα απολαυσεις.. θα παρεις δυναμη για να παλεψεις στη συνεχεια..
> υ.γ. παραβιασα εναν ''κανονα'' που εχω στη ζωή μου εγραψα πολλες φορες τη λεξη πρεπει.... σορρυ .. εσυ ξερεις μονη σου τι πρεπει για την ζωή σου ...


Εχεις δικιο.. Χρειαζεται να ξεχνιέμαι αλλα με το να κρυβω κατι και με το να κανω ότι ολα είναι καλα
και να συζηταω μαζι της κανονικα και τετοια.. νιωθω σαν να υποκρινομαι.. Και τι περιμενω; Να βρω αλλους φιλους
μπας και μπορεσω να δεθω με εκεινους τελικα και να την αφήσω; Ή να συνεχισω να την ''κοροιδευω'';
Είναι αδικη η μοναξια αλλα σκέφτομαι μηπως τελικα το πρόβλημα ξεκιναει από μεσα μου..
Μηπως δεν φταιει η φιλη μου και θα το παθαινω με τον οποιοδήποτε..; 

Το ξερω.. το διάβασμα και οι εξετασεις πιεζουν ακομη περισσοτερο την κατασταση
για αυτό και το καλοκαιρι πιστευω θα ηρεμησω και θα σκέφτομαι πιο καθαρα
μιας και θα εχω και χρονο να μεινω μονη μου και να σκεφτω.. Αλλα μεχρι τοτε όπως ειπες
χρειαζεται να ανεχτω αυτην δυσκολη ρουτινα..:/

υ.γ: εγω αντικαθιστω το ''πρεπει'' με το ''χρειαζεται'' !

----------


## IVAN

> Εχεις δικιο.. Χρειαζεται να ξεχνιέμαι αλλα με το να κρυβω κατι και με το να κανω ότι ολα είναι καλα
> και να συζηταω μαζι της κανονικα και τετοια.. νιωθω σαν να υποκρινομαι.. Και τι περιμενω; Να βρω αλλους φιλους
> μπας και μπορεσω να δεθω με εκεινους τελικα και να την αφήσω; Ή να συνεχισω να την ''κοροιδευω'';
> Είναι αδικη η μοναξια αλλα σκέφτομαι μηπως τελικα το πρόβλημα ξεκιναει από μεσα μου..
> Μηπως δεν φταιει η φιλη μου και θα το παθαινω με τον οποιοδήποτε..; 
> 
> Το ξερω.. το διάβασμα και οι εξετασεις πιεζουν ακομη περισσοτερο την κατασταση
> για αυτό και το καλοκαιρι πιστευω θα ηρεμησω και θα σκέφτομαι πιο καθαρα
> μιας και θα εχω και χρονο να μεινω μονη μου και να σκεφτω.. Αλλα μεχρι τοτε όπως ειπες
> ...


δεν κοροιδευεις τη φιλη σου επειδη δεν της λες πως νιωθεις... δε μπορεις να το πεις δε σου βγαινει ή μπορει να μη θες να την φορτησεις κι εκεινη ή να μην την φοβησεις κι απομακρυνθη 
όλα ειναι λογικά .. αν μπορουσε να νιωσει στο ελαχιστο κι εκεινη πως νιωθεις θα σε καταλαβενε πολυ καλα..μα σου ειπα ακομα και ατομα που εχουν παρομοιες φοβιες με σενα δεν μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν....πολλους αλλους φιλους θα κανεις κι εκεινη δεν θα την παρατησεις .. 
κοιτα απο την κουβεντα που κανουμε.. και θα συνεχισουμε για οσο νομιζεις οτι σε βοηθάει ...
νιωθω πως ''μιλαω'' με ενα συγκροτημενο ατομο.. κι ασ εισαι μια κοπελα 17 χρονων..
εχεις καθαρη σκεψη αλλα ισως υπεραναλυεις λιγακι τα πραγματα..αφησε τα να εχελιχθουν λιγο .. ασε για λιγο το ''τιμόνι'' να εχεις το νου σου μα.. πιο χαλαρα αφησετα ολα βνα γινουν πιο χαλαρα στη ζωή σου...

τα προβληματα ξεκινανε κι απο μεσα μας αλα κι απο παραγοντες εξω απο εμας... ερεθισματα ή καταστασεις που βιωσαμε 
καταναγκασμους, ασχημες συμπεριφορες κ.τ.λ.
την ψυχη σου θα την ελαφρύνει, αν συνεχισεις να νιωθεις θλιψη κ μοναξια, ενας ειδικος σε συνδιασμο.. με την οικογενεια σου κ τους φιλους σου..
καταλαβαινω πως ειναι μαρτυριο αυτο που περνας καποιες στιγμες... ειναι δυσκολο να το διαχειριστης πρεπει ομως να εχεις κουραγιο και υπομονη

υ.γ. πολύ πιο ευστοχη κ πετυχημενη η αντικατασταση...

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> δεν κοροιδευεις τη φιλη σου επειδη δεν της λες πως νιωθεις... δε μπορεις να το πεις δε σου βγαινει ή μπορει να μη θες να την φορτησεις κι εκεινη ή να μην την φοβησεις κι απομακρυνθη 
> όλα ειναι λογικά .. αν μπορουσε να νιωσει στο ελαχιστο κι εκεινη πως νιωθεις θα σε καταλαβενε πολυ καλα..μα σου ειπα ακομα και ατομα που εχουν παρομοιες φοβιες με σενα δεν μπορουν να σε καταλαβουν....πολλους αλλους φιλους θα κανεις κι εκεινη δεν θα την παρατησεις .. 
> κοιτα απο την κουβεντα που κανουμε.. και θα συνεχισουμε για οσο νομιζεις οτι σε βοηθάει ...
> νιωθω πως ''μιλαω'' με ενα συγκροτημενο ατομο.. κι ασ εισαι μια κοπελα 17 χρονων..
> εχεις καθαρη σκεψη αλλα ισως υπεραναλυεις λιγακι τα πραγματα..αφησε τα να εχελιχθουν λιγο .. ασε για λιγο το ''τιμόνι'' να εχεις το νου σου μα.. πιο χαλαρα αφησετα ολα βνα γινουν πιο χαλαρα στη ζωή σου...
> 
> τα προβληματα ξεκινανε κι απο μεσα μας αλα κι απο παραγοντες εξω απο εμας... ερεθισματα ή καταστασεις που βιωσαμε 
> καταναγκασμους, ασχημες συμπεριφορες κ.τ.λ.
> την ψυχη σου θα την ελαφρύνει, αν συνεχισεις να νιωθεις θλιψη κ μοναξια, ενας ειδικος σε συνδιασμο.. με την οικογενεια σου κ τους φιλους σου..
> ...



Εχεις δικιο, και ένα ακομη ευχαριστω γιατι μου δινεις κουραγιο..!
Ο,τι κακο και να συμβαινει στη ζωη μου η υπερβολή μου και η υπεραναλυση μου
τα χειροτερευουν.. Οποτε αυτό που χρειαζεται είναι να χαλαρωσω οσο μπορω σε σχεση με την σκεψη..
Είναι δυσκολο ξερεις, αλλα νομιζω ότι θα το προσπαθήσω..

Νομιζω ότι αν βρω το θαρρος, στη μαμα μου είναι που θα μιλησω.. Σε αυτην εχω περισσοτερη 
εμπιστοσυνη και αυτη νομιζω ότι μπορει να με στηριξει καταλληλα..

Παντως,δεν μπορω να αναλογιστω τα ποσα μπορει να εχω μαζεψει..! Ειλικρινα σκέφτομαι τα γεγονοτα από περσι και ηταν τοσα που με στενχωρησαν και με ανησυχησαν,
απόρω που τα κρατησα.. Τωρα ελπιζω να βρω τη δυναμη να τα αποβαλλω όλα..!

----------


## IVAN

> Εχεις δικιο, και ένα ακομη ευχαριστω γιατι μου δινεις κουραγιο..!
> Ο,τι κακο και να συμβαινει στη ζωη μου η υπερβολή μου και η υπεραναλυση μου
> τα χειροτερευουν.. Οποτε αυτό που χρειαζεται είναι να χαλαρωσω οσο μπορω σε σχεση με την σκεψη..
> Είναι δυσκολο ξερεις, αλλα νομιζω ότι θα το προσπαθήσω..
> 
> Νομιζω ότι αν βρω το θαρρος, στη μαμα μου είναι που θα μιλησω.. Σε αυτην εχω περισσοτερη 
> εμπιστοσυνη και αυτη νομιζω ότι μπορει να με στηριξει καταλληλα..
> 
> Παντως,δεν μπορω να αναλογιστω τα ποσα μπορει να εχω μαζεψει..! Ειλικρινα σκέφτομαι τα γεγονοτα από περσι και ηταν τοσα που με στενχωρησαν και με ανησυχησαν,
> απόρω που τα κρατησα.. Τωρα ελπιζω να βρω τη δυναμη να τα αποβαλλω όλα..!


Νομιζω πως εισαι σε καλο δρομο.. μη μου λες ευχαριστω... εγω νομιζω πως οφειλω να σε βοηθεισω αν σε βοηθαω.. γιατι, σκεψου το ..οταν δινεις το χερι σου σε καποιον που το εχει αναγκη.. βοηθας και τον εαυτο σου να ''σηκωθει''.... να νιωσει καλυτερα.. ετσι νιωθω και οι περισσοτεροι ετσι νιωθουν.. κι εσυ νομιζω... ασχετα που η ''επιτηδευμένα σκληρη και ατομιστική κοινωνία'' δε μας αφήνει να το παραδεχτουμε.. εγω παντως νιωθω καλα οταν μπορω να βοηθαω τον οποιοδήποτε.. νιωθω πολύ βρε κοριτσακι ότι κυριως βοηθαω τον εαυτο μου.
χωρις να θελω να σου δωσω καμια συμβουλη θα σου πω τι κανω εγω σε σχεση μ αυτα που εχεις και μαζευεις τοσο καιρο..αυτα που σε ''στενχωρησαν και σε ανησυχησαν''
ορισμενα πρεπει να τα λυσω και το κανω αλλα ομως ..προσπαθω να τα ξεχασω εντελως.. ή δεν προσπαθω καθόλου.. απλα τα ξεχναω..
δεν θα σου πω τι να κανεις.. δεν μπορω να σου πω μακαρι να ηξερα και να στο ελεγα.... σου περιγραφω την εμπειρια μου.. μηπως κι αυτη σε βοηθειση λιγακι..
ελπιζω συντομα να τα ... ''ξαναπουμε'' καληνυχτα..

----------


## John11

> Γενικα ο αδερφος μου είναι δυσκολο παιδι..Με την εννοια ότι δεν μιλαει ανοιχτα για αυτά που τον προβληματιζουν
> και γενικα είναι κλειστος με ολες τις εννοιες.. Δεν είχαμε ποτε την οικειοτητα και το θαρρος να το πω, να συζητάμε
> για προβλήματα μας.. Παντως, όταν βρισκει το θαρρος καμια φορα μιλαει αλλα μεχρι εκει που θελει να πει..και σε μενα
> αν τυχει αλλα και στους γονεις μου..στην μαμα μου περισσοτερο..! Ηξερα να το πω ετσι ότι ο αδερφος μου παντα ηταν ιδιότροπος
> όχι απαραίτητα με την κακη εννοια και δεν το εβλεπα ως περιεργο.. Απλα του ετυχε ένα βαρυ περιστατικο με την υγεια του
> και από τοτε αρχισε να είναι αγχωμένος και να εχει ανησυχιες σχετικα με την υγεια του και με διαφορα.. Και με τη μαμα μου καμια φορα
> όταν συζητάμε για αυτόν μου λεει ότι είναι ο χαρακτηρας του και αυτό που περασε με την υγεια του .. Αν και εγω δεν ξερω για ποιον λογο, αλλα πιστευω ότι είναι μια σειρα..


Αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, για εμένα δεν είναι περίεργο. Είναι μια επώδυνη κατάσταση. Νομίζω ότι το σημαντικό είναι να καταλάβεις το που οφείλεται. Δεν μπορεί να παλαίψει κανείς σωστά με κάτι που είναι άγνωστο. Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνείς. Όσο κι αν υποφέρεις, θα χρειαστεί να επιστρατεύσεις τις δυνάμεις σου όχι στο να ξεφύγεις απλά. Γιατί τότε θα παλεύεις με το άγνωστο. Καλό είναι να επιστρατεύσεις τις δυνάμεις στου στο να καταλάβεις, ώστε να ξέρεις τι να προσπαθήσεις, τι να κάνεις, πώς να αντιδράσεις.

Αυτό που λες για τον αδελφό σου και την υγεία του είναι κάτι που τέλειωσε, δηλαδή κάτι που πέρασε και τώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα, ή υπάρχει κάτι που συνεχίζει με κάποιο τρόπο να υπάρχει? Δεν θέλω να σε ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς, αλλά έχει σημασία αν έπαθε κάτι που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει. Γιατί το ανέφερες σαν βαρύ.
Δεν έχω το καθαρό μυαλό για να σκεφτώ και να σου πω πολλά, αλλά κάτι εντοπίζω σε σχέση με εσένα, τον αδελφό σου και τους γονείς σου. Λες ότι ο αδελφός σου ήταν πάντα ιδιότροπος. Κάτι που δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε το ονομάζουμε "ιδιοτροπία", "περίεργο", με μια λέξη ακατανόητο. Γιατί να μην στρέψεις και σε αυτό το θέμα την προσοχή σου ώστε να κατανοήσεις καλύτερα και τον αδελφό σου και τις αντιδράσεις των γονιών σου. Κάποιες φορές δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τους άλλους και αυτό δυσκολεύει τη σχέση μας μαζί τους.

----------


## John11

> Δε νομιζω οτι θα αλλαξει κατι στη σχολη.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Ιωαννα!
> 
> ...


Το άτομο kerasi δεν το είπε με κακία, στο υπογράφω. Απλά είπε απότομα αυτό που σκέφτηκε, άλλωστε πώς να πεις κάτι μαλακά μέσα από λίγες λέξεις? Εννοεί πιστεύω, ότι αφού τώρα νιώθεις εξαντλημένη συναισθηματικά, το πιθανότερο είναι να συνεχίσεις να αισθάνεσαι εξαντλημένη συναισθηματικά. Κάποτε στη ζωή μου είχα ακούσει κάτι αντίστοιχο όταν μετά από κάποιο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός είχα πει: "τώρα νιώθω ότι όλα τα προβλήματά μου λύθηκαν". Και πήρα την απάντηση: "δεν νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι όπως πιστεύεις". Είχα λίγο νευριάσει, και δεν κυρίως δεν άκουσα αυτό που μου είπαν. Στο λέω για δύο λόγους. Ο ένας λόγος είναι, ότι όποιος σε κολακεύει ή κάνει πως σε εμψυχώνει θα γίνεται "φίλος" και όποιος σου λέει κάποια "δύσκολη" αλήθεια θα γίνεται "εχθρός". Πρόσεξέ αυτό το θέμα. Ο άλλος λόγος γιατί θέλω άλλη μια φορά να σου πω ότι η κατανόηση, το να καταλαβαίνουμε συμπεριφορές ανθρώπων, γεγονότα, καταστάσεις, κλπ, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη υπόθεση όσο αρχικά νομίζουμε. Και νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι που μας λείπει, και όχι να ανακαλύψουμε κάποιον εύκολο ή γρήγορο τρόπο να ξεφύγουμε από ένα πρόβλημα. Συνήθως αν δεν δούμε τη ρίζα, τις ρίζες, δεν γίνεται να λύσουμε κάτι.

----------


## Ιωαννα!

> Το άτομο kerasi δεν το είπε με κακία, στο υπογράφω. Απλά είπε απότομα αυτό που σκέφτηκε, άλλωστε πώς να πεις κάτι μαλακά μέσα από λίγες λέξεις? Εννοεί πιστεύω, ότι αφού τώρα νιώθεις εξαντλημένη συναισθηματικά, το πιθανότερο είναι να συνεχίσεις να αισθάνεσαι εξαντλημένη συναισθηματικά. Κάποτε στη ζωή μου είχα ακούσει κάτι αντίστοιχο όταν μετά από κάποιο συγκεκριμένο γεγονός είχα πει: "τώρα νιώθω ότι όλα τα προβλήματά μου λύθηκαν". Και πήρα την απάντηση: "δεν νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι όπως πιστεύεις". Είχα λίγο νευριάσει, και δεν κυρίως δεν άκουσα αυτό που μου είπαν. Στο λέω για δύο λόγους. Ο ένας λόγος είναι, ότι όποιος σε κολακεύει ή κάνει πως σε εμψυχώνει θα γίνεται "φίλος" και όποιος σου λέει κάποια "δύσκολη" αλήθεια θα γίνεται "εχθρός". Πρόσεξέ αυτό το θέμα. Ο άλλος λόγος γιατί θέλω άλλη μια φορά να σου πω ότι η κατανόηση, το να καταλαβαίνουμε συμπεριφορές ανθρώπων, γεγονότα, καταστάσεις, κλπ, δεν είναι τόσο εύκολη υπόθεση όσο αρχικά νομίζουμε. Και νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι που μας λείπει, και όχι να ανακαλύψουμε κάποιον εύκολο ή γρήγορο τρόπο να ξεφύγουμε από ένα πρόβλημα. Συνήθως αν δεν δούμε τη ρίζα, τις ρίζες, δεν γίνεται να λύσουμε κάτι.


Το καταλαβα ότι δν μου το ειπε με κακια από την στιγμη που ρωτησα κιολας να μου πει τι πιστευει..
Απλα οντως συμφωνω δεν εχει νοημα να σε εμψυχωνει καποιος ''ψευτικα'' , ουτε και μου αρεσε ποτε αυτό,
σε ''γεμιζει'' παροδικα και μετα η ανησυχια σου ξαναερχεται.. Απλα η ελπιδα πεθαινει παντα τελευταια και μεχρι να παω στο πανεπιστημιο
εχω μπροστα μου 4 μηνες και ναι εχω ελπιδες για το μελλον αλλιως δεν θα ειχα που να στηριχτω..
Μεσολαβει το καλοκαιρι που θα είμαι ελευθερη και να σκεφτω και να συζητησω και αν το αποφασισω να παρω τελικα
και την γνωμη ειδικου οποτε πιστευω το πανεπιστημιο θα ειναι και κατι σαν προκληση να δοκιμασω την τυχη μου με καινουριους φιλους και γενικα την κοινωνικη μου ζωη..

----------


## Ιωαννα!

[QUOTE=John11;483223]Αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, για εμένα δεν είναι περίεργο. Είναι μια επώδυνη κατάσταση. Νομίζω ότι το σημαντικό είναι να καταλάβεις το που οφείλεται. Δεν μπορεί να παλαίψει κανείς σωστά με κάτι που είναι άγνωστο. Φαντάζομαι θα συμφωνείς. Όσο κι αν υποφέρεις, θα χρειαστεί να επιστρατεύσεις τις δυνάμεις σου όχι στο να ξεφύγεις απλά. Γιατί τότε θα παλεύεις με το άγνωστο. Καλό είναι να επιστρατεύσεις τις δυνάμεις στου στο να καταλάβεις, ώστε να ξέρεις τι να προσπαθήσεις, τι να κάνεις, πώς να αντιδράσεις.

Αυτό που λες για τον αδελφό σου και την υγεία του είναι κάτι που τέλειωσε, δηλαδή κάτι που πέρασε και τώρα δεν έχει πρόβλημα, ή υπάρχει κάτι που συνεχίζει με κάποιο τρόπο να υπάρχει? Δεν θέλω να σε ρωτήσω τι ακριβώς, αλλά έχει σημασία αν έπαθε κάτι που πρέπει να αντιμετωπίσει. Γιατί το ανέφερες σαν βαρύ.
Δεν έχω το καθαρό μυαλό για να σκεφτώ και να σου πω πολλά, αλλά κάτι εντοπίζω σε σχέση με εσένα, τον αδελφό σου και τους γονείς σου. Λες ότι ο αδελφός σου ήταν πάντα ιδιότροπος. Κάτι που δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε το ονομάζουμε "ιδιοτροπία", "περίεργο", με μια λέξη ακατανόητο. Γιατί να μην στρέψεις και σε αυτό το θέμα την προσοχή σου ώστε να κατανοήσεις καλύτερα και τον αδελφό σου και τις αντιδράσεις των γονιών σου. Κάποιες φορές δεν καταλαβαίνουμε τους άλλους και αυτό δυσκολεύει τη σχέση μας μαζί τους.[/QUOTΜΕ

Με το πρωτο σκελος συμφωνω..! Στην αρχη σκεφτόμουνα μονο πως θα μπορεσω να το διωξω 
και να μπορεσω να ζησω μια κανονικη κοινωνικη ζωη..Αλλα μετα από σκεψεις και βιβλια που διαβαζα σχετικα με αγχος κλπ
καταλαβα ότι οντως δεν εχει νοημα να παλευω με το αγνωστο και να ''γιατρευτω'' επιφανειακα, αλλα να βρω την βαθια αιτια
που δημιουργει αυτό το πρόβλημα.. Νομιζω πως εχω ψιλο αρχισει και βγαζω θησαυρο.. :Stick Out Tongue:  γιατι ολο κατι εικονες από το παρελθον
μου ερχονται στο νου που δεν σου κρυβω ότι με κανουν να νιωθω ενοχη, πολλες φορες νιωθω θλιψη λογω ενός αποχωρισμου με μια κολλητη που ειχα
και παρατηρω ότι ολα αυτά πρεπει να παιζουν καποιο σημαντικο ρολο με την φοβια.. Αλλα προς το παρον εχω μονο ''θεωρια''..! Τελος παντων...!

Σχετικα με τον αδερφο μου τωρα.. Θα σου μιλησω με τις πιο ''προσωπικες'' μου σκεψεις!! Πρωτα από όλα το περιστατικο με την υγεια του
ηταν καρκινος, δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει λογος να μην το αναφερω.. Και νομιζω πως παθολογικα δεν υπαρχει λογος να φοβάσαι
γιατι νομιζω ότι μετα από τις χημοθεραπειες κλπ είναι δυσκολο να ξαναεμφανιστεί.. Οποτε όπως ακριβως ειπες μπορει μεσα στο μυαλο του να πιστευει
ότι με καποιον τροπο συνεχιζει να υπαρχει ειτε να πιστευει ότι μπορει να ξαναβγεί..(αυτο, αν παντα το αγχος του δημιουργειται σε σχεση με την υγεια).Αυτό είναι που ισχυρίζονται
οι γονεις μου και μπορει και να ισχυει δν ξερω..! Αλλα τωρα θα ηθελα να μοιραστω και την δικη μου πλευρα.. Λογω της φοβιας που επαθα αρχισα από φετος να παρατηρω ποσοι αλλοι
ανθρωποι ''ντρεπονται'' επισης να κανουν πραγματα μπροστα σε αλλους οτιδήποτε μπορει να ναι αυτό, και μπορω να πω ότι ολος ο κοσμος από ότι παρατηρησα και από κατι ''φοβαται'' να το πω ετσι σε σχεση με τον κοινωνικο περιγυρο ..! Ανακαλυψα πολλους που κοκκινιζαν όταν τους ερχοταν ο λογος στην παρεα, αλλοι που δεν μπορουσαν να φανε και να πιουν ανετα κ.α... Οποτε καταλαβα ότι στην ουσια δεν μπορεις να τα κανεις όλα μπροστα στους αλλους και ότι κατι παντα μπορει να ντρεπεσαι και αυτό μου ''αρεσε'' γιατι ειχα υπεροβολικες απαιτησεις απο τον εαυτο μου σε αυτό θεμα.. Απλα στην κοινωνικη φοβια είναι διαφορετικα γιατι είναι μια σειρα καστασεων και όχι 1-2 πραγματάκια οποτε αναγκαστηκα χρειαζεται να το αντιμετωπίσεις.. Ολο αυτό στο αναφερα γιατι αυτό παρατηρουσα και στον αδελφο μου.. και μπορω να σου πω ότι εκλπηχτηκα από πραγματα που δεν εκανε ποτε μπροστα σε ολη την οικογενεια και τωρα τα συνειδητοποιω ενώ ηταν πολύ απλα και φυσιολογικα.. Και αυτό με εκανε να συμπερανω μηπως και με τον αδερφο μου συμβαινει κατι σε κοινωνικη φοβια αλλα δεν ξερω αν από εκει δημιουργείται το αγχος ή όχι(αν ισχυει αυτό) .. Ο λογος δικο σου...! Ειπα πολλα!

----------


## John11

> Νομιζω πως εχω ψιλο αρχισει και βγαζω θησαυρο.. γιατι ολο κατι εικονες από το παρελθον
> μου ερχονται στο νου που δεν σου κρυβω ότι με κανουν να νιωθω ενοχη, πολλες φορες νιωθω θλιψη λογω ενός αποχωρισμου με μια κολλητη που ειχα
> και παρατηρω ότι ολα αυτά πρεπει να παιζουν καποιο σημαντικο ρολο με την φοβια.. Αλλα προς το παρον εχω μονο ''θεωρια''..!


Σε τέτοια θέματα έχω και εγώ μόνο θεωρίες... Νομίζω ότι όταν κάποιος καταλαβαίνει αμέσως μια κακή κατάσταση, τότε έρχεται η κατανόηση και δεν ριζώνει μέσα μας σαν κάτι δυσάρεστο. Νομίζω ότι και σε εμένα έχουν ριζώσει αρκετά δυσάρεστα. 

> Και νομιζω πως παθολογικα δεν υπαρχει λογος να φοβάσαι γιατι νομιζω ότι μετα από 
> τις χημοθεραπειες κλπ είναι δυσκολο να ξαναεμφανιστεί.. 

Υπάρχει αρκετός κίνδυνος επανεμφάνισης που εξαρτάται από το είδος και από την ηλικία. Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι αρκετά υψηλός, θα ήθελα να σου πω αρχικά να αντλήσεις πληροφορίες από το internet.


> Λογω της φοβιας που επαθα αρχισα από φετος να παρατηρω ποσοι αλλοι ανθρωποι 
> ''ντρεπονται'' επισης να κανουν πραγματα μπροστα σε αλλους οτιδήποτε μπορει να 
> ναι αυτό, και μπορω να πω ότι ολος ο κοσμος από ότι παρατηρησα και από κατι 
> ''φοβαται'' να το πω ετσι σε σχεση με τον κοινωνικο περιγυρο ..!

Πράγματι η ντροπή είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένη, άσχετα αν κάποιος το δείχνει ή το κρύβει. Και από αυτό το "κρύψιμο" πηγάζουν όλα τα προβλήματα. Για την ακρίβεια όχι αν κάποιος απλά το κρύβει, αλλά αν κάποιος δεν το παραδέχεται. Αυτός που δεν το παραδέχεται αναγκάζεται να κάνει τους άλλους να αισθάνονται άσχημα γιατί τους πείθει ότι εκείνοι έχουν πρόβλημα, αλλά ό ίδιος όχι.


> Απλα στην κοινωνικη φοβια είναι διαφορετικα γιατι είναι μια σειρα καστασεων και όχι 
> 1-2 πραγματάκια οποτε αναγκαστηκα χρειαζεται να το αντιμετωπίσεις.. Ολο αυτό 
> στο αναφερα γιατι αυτό παρατηρουσα και στον αδελφο μου.. και μπορω να σου πω 
> ότι εκλπηχτηκα από πραγματα που δεν εκανε ποτε μπροστα σε ολη την οικογενεια 
> και τωρα τα συνειδητοποιω ενώ ηταν πολύ απλα και φυσιολογικα.. Και αυτό με εκανε 
> να συμπερανω μηπως και με τον αδερφο μου συμβαινει κατι σε κοινωνικη φοβια αλλα 
> δεν ξερω αν από εκει δημιουργείται το αγχος ή όχι(αν ισχυει αυτό) ..

Απλά η κοινωνική φοβία είναι το ίδιο πράγμα σε μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα.
Και όσο μεγαλύτερη γίνεται η προσοχή σου, τόσο περισσότερα θα καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## Βασουλα

Κορίτσι μου δεν είσαι μονη σου πίστεψε με... Εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω και μπορω να σε νιώσω γιατί και εγώ έχω κοινωνική φοβία και το βιώνω σε σημείο να θέλω και να κάνω σκέψεις για το πως να πεθάνω και νιώθω τόσο μονη μου...θέλω να το
ππολεμήσω θέλω να βάλω τέλος σε αυτή την τρελα!!!Εγώ έχω κανει αρκετά βήματα μπροστά και είμαι έτοιμη να κάνω κι άλλο άλμα αλλά θέλω κάποιον σαν εμένα στη ζωή μου να μη νιώθω άλλο μονη μου.Εγώ έχω μιλήσει και μιλάω για το πρόβλημα μου πλεον ανοιχτα... Ιωάννα κ εγώ 17 είμαι και θα ήθελα να κάνω παρεα μαζί σου να βοηθήσουμε η μια την άλλη και να γίνουμε φυσιολογικά άτομα... Χρειάζομαι ατομα σαν εμένα δίπλα μου και ΕΣΥ το ίδιο κοπελα μου!!!

----------


## John11

> Ιωάννα κ εγώ 17 είμαι και θα ήθελα να κάνω παρεα μαζί σου να βοηθήσουμε η μια την άλλη και να γίνουμε φυσιολογικά άτομα... Χρειάζομαι ατομα σαν εμένα δίπλα μου και ΕΣΥ το ίδιο κοπελα μου!!!


Γειά Βασούλα, χαίρομαι που το βλέπεις με αυτόν τον τρόπο και κάνεις αυτή την κίνηση που θεωρώ προς τη σωστή κατεύθυνση. Αλλά βλέπω από το profile της Ιωάννας ότι έχει να μπει στο forum από τις 29/3/2015. Γι' αυτό θα σου πρότεινα να της στείλεις προσωπικό μήνυμα γιατί θα πάρει ειδοποίηση μέσω email και ίσως το διαβάσει.

----------


## Βασουλα

Εντάξει ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Βασουλα

Τα μηνύματα που μου στέλνουν πως μπορω να τα δω????

----------


## elis

ΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΕΜΕΙΛ ΣΟΥ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ

----------


## Βασουλα

Δε μπορω προσπάθησα δε ξέρω...

----------


## John11

> Δε μπορω προσπάθησα δε ξέρω...


Υπάρχουν δύο επιλογές να σου έχει στείλει κάποιος private message (προσωπικό μήνυμα) ή να σου έχει στείλει email. 
Για το πρώτο πάνω αριστερά πατάς Private Messages. Επίσης σου έρχεται και ειδοποίηση στο email εγγραφής. 
Το δεύτερο προφανώς κατ' ευθείαν στο email εγγραφής.

----------

